# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  dr. Richter o dojenju

## davorkica

Ne znam jeste li vidjeli, na Cybermed.hr ima nekoliko video clipova dr. Richtera vezanih uz dojenje (i cijepljenje):

http://www.cybermed.hr/video/pedijatrija

----------


## apricot

uz poštovanje doktoru Richteru, mislim da je malo tko razumio što je htio reći.

ljudi koji nisu educirani, a poslušaju ovo, imat će veliki upitnik iznad glave i pomisliti - što?

----------


## bubica27

Bitno da on u svakoj prilici naglasi da je po njemu nepotrebno i puno što porodiljni traje godinu dana...pitali ga to oni ili ne, on o tome  :Undecided:

----------


## Danka_

Stvarno? Ja sam naletjela na jedan njegov odgovor na pitanje postoji li nacin da se poboljsa otpornost male djece na infekcije, gdje je rekao da bi majke zapravo trebale ostajati doma i uopce ne raditi (valjda dok su djeca mala), i pustiti konacno oceve da zaradjuju i bave se karijerom. Kinder, Küche, Kirche valjda. 
Inace, nemam dvojbi oko njegove strucnosti, ali nacin na koji se po internetu zivcano i bezobrazno otresa na cesto vrlo zbunjene roditelje nikako mi ne sjeda. 
Isprike na off topicu.

----------


## Mima

Mene isto začudilo, Richter mi je baš orijentiran na tu stranu da mama treba biti doma. 
Ali pogledat ću doma video pa ću vidjeti (sviđa mi se što su napravili filmiće o cijepljenju, baš me zanimaju).

----------


## bubica27

A ja uvijek naletim na taj dio..

----------


## BusyBee

Meni se cini da je Richteru Cybermed propisan kao psihoterapija. 
Jer mi je njegov odnos prema ljudima na Cybermedu nespojiv s onim sto cujem o njemu u RL, koliko je ok i strucan.

----------


## Mima

A je, stvarno zna biti koma, ali je i užasno duhovit  :Grin:

----------


## Danka_

> A je, stvarno zna biti koma, ali je i užasno duhovit


 To govoris za RL? Jer online nisam naletjela na njegove odgovore koji bi se mogli okarakterizirati kao duhoviti   :Grin: 

Voljela bih da jesam, pa ako imas kakav link pri ruci...  :Smile:

----------


## Mima

Govorim o Cybermedu, doktora nisam srela uživo. 
Meni su njegovi odgovori često duhoviti, a moguće je da se nekome ne sviđa zločestoća i cinizam.
Evo na primjer http://www.cybermed.hr/forum/specija...c_od_ljesnjaka

----------


## benedetta

Neki dan sam po prvi puta čitala njegove odgovore na pitanja i ostalo mi je u sjećanju odgovor vezan za dojenje. Uglavnom, na pitanje koliko bi majka trebala dojiti dijete tj.koliko dugo, on odgovara otprilike ovako: 3 mjeseca minimum, 6-9 mjeseci optimum, a sve iznad 12 je Afrika....

----------


## cebelka86

:Laughing:  za maslac od lješnjaka...

----------


## BusyBee

Da se razumijemo, ja njega obozavam jer me nasmije do suza svojim odgovorima.
Medjutim, cim se stavim u poziciju roditelja koji je toliko ocajan da ide njega online pitati za savjet (valjda su ti ljudi svjesni cemu se izlazu), bude mi grozno.. zamisli te ljude kad ih opere kako samo on zna... mi se smijemo, ali oni, kako li se moraju osjecati.

----------


## BusyBee

Evo, npr. ovo, osobito zadnji komentar od Richtera.
http://www.cybermed.hr/forum/specija...a/par_pitanja3

----------


## Arijana

Dr. Richter.. ah
Taj čovijek me baca u trans, taj um, ta osobnost, brutalna iskrenost, duhovitost... da je bar više takvih ljudi

----------


## krumpiric

meni je kul. Jer mi nije trebao. Tako da potpis na BB.

----------


## Arijana

Meni je trebao i uvijek mi je odgovorio stručno i bez ikakve ironije.

----------


## Marija

> Meni je trebao i uvijek mi je odgovorio stručno i bez ikakve ironije.


I meni, ali moram priznati da sam više puta pregledala i preslagivala pitanje, da mu slučajno ne pogodim pravu akupunkturnu točku  :Grin: 

Moj sin ide kod njega zbog alerg. astme, i mislim da je vrlo stručan i ima odličan pristup prema djetetu. 

Meni je omiljena ova njegova izjava o kolostrumu

----------


## čokolada

> Meni se cini da je Richteru Cybermed propisan kao psihoterapija. 
> .


*X*

----------


## Mima

Ma slažem se i ja sa BB, i ja sam mu postavljala pitanja, ali vrlo oprezno, da ga ne naljutim.

----------


## čokolada

Da...moraš paziti da ne napišeš "moja tromjesečna beba" jer ga to strašno nervira (ili je dečko ili cura) i tako...

----------


## bubica27

A često se osvrne i na ovaj forum http://www.cybermed.hr/forum/specija..._boli_ju_celo3

----------


## Dragonfly

On je Dr.House wannabe.

----------


## dorotea24

> Evo, npr. ovo, osobito zadnji komentar od Richtera.
> http://www.cybermed.hr/forum/specija...a/par_pitanja3


Mene fascinira kako čovjek ima 10 godina strpljenja odgovarati na ovakve bisere i ustvari razumijem zašto je takav. Netko bi već odavno ili sve poslao u rodno mjesto ili počeo biti sarkastičan i duhovit. A čitala sam na njegovom forumu stvarno biserna pitanja da te mozak zaboli. I dosta mi se sviđa jedino ga nikako ne razumijem što se tiče aspiracije nosa. Za dojenje moram pogledati filmić pa sorry na oftopičarenju

----------


## Arijana

> On je Dr.House wannabe.


Nije, nego upravo obratno  :Grin:

----------


## TONI

evo još malo o dr. Richteru
http://www.glas-koncila.hr/rubrike_r...?news_ID=18235

----------


## Mima

:Shock:   uu čovječe, više mu niti krezuba vjeverica ne može pomoći u mojim očima.

----------


## Arijana

Meni je baš porastao u očima  :Heart: , posebno što se tiče usvojenja i to još troje djece.
Ja potpuno razumijem sve koji se koriste potpomognutom oplodnjom, ali isto tako poštujem i njegov stav, etički i moralni - njegov. U neku ruku ga mogu razumjeti.

Iskreno se nadam da ova tema neće otići u smjeru sablažnjavanja i isčuđavanja nad Richterom, jer čovijek to stvarno nije zaslužio zato što ima svoju vjeru, svoju savjest i svoju etiku s kojom on osobno živi.

----------


## Superman

Eto, moje dijete je začeto "nasilnim" (kako kaže dr. Richter) spajanjem jajne stanice i spermija u IVF laboratoriju. Međutim, to za mene nije "nasilje" niti "silovanje" već jednostavno medicinska pomoć u ostvarenju željene trudnoće. I potpomognuta oplodnja za mene je dar i čudo prirode.
Sad da ne idem više u OT, svako ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i svoj stav. To što se ne slažem s njegovim mišljenjem o potpomognutoj oplodnji, ne znači da ga ne cijenim kao liječnika niti stavljam u pitanje njegovu stručnost. Baš naprotiv! Ja svakako uživam čitajući njegove odgovore na cybermed-u, može se puno toga naučiti, a njegov cinizam meni je skroz simpatičan.  :Smile: 
A ruku na srce i ljudi pitaju svakojake gluposti....

----------


## dorotea24

ja se slažem sa supermen o dijelu sa potpomognutom oplodnjom. sva sreća da to postoji i da ljudi imaju mogućnosti doći do svoje djece, da nisam uspjela prirodno definitivno bi išla na IVF, no poštujem i richterovo mišljenje. on je za sebe odlučio na moralnoj osnovi i ne vidim zašto se sada o tome treba diskutirati i koristiti protiv njega. čovjek se nije borio protiv potpomognute oplodnje nego je samo rekao svoje mišljenje.

----------


## Mima

Pa, svoje mišljenje o njegovom mišljenju - a i ja, božemoj, imam pravo na svoje mišljenje - mogla bih izraziti jedino kad bi na ovom finom forumu postojao smajlić koji riga.

----------


## dorotea24

> Pa, svoje mišljenje o njegovom mišljenju - a i ja, božemoj, imam pravo na svoje mišljenje -.


ah dobro tu si sigurno u pravu :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

> Meni se cini da je Richteru Cybermed propisan kao psihoterapija.


x




> A ruku na srce i ljudi pitaju svakojake gluposti....


Pa što? Nekome je glupost, a drugome, onome koji pita je važno. Zar ljude koji nisu educirani, a pokušavaju to postati treba javno izrugati (kao što on to redovno čini) i time im ubiti svaku volju za daljnjim informiranjem?

Meni je stvarno ružno čitati kako on na tom forumu vježba svoju intelektualnu superiornost nad određenom vrstom ljudi.

----------


## Bubica

uf...
samo cu reci da sam mislila da je puno stariji

----------


## čokolada

> Pa što? Nekome je glupost, a drugome, onome koji pita je važno. Zar ljude koji nisu educirani, a pokušavaju to postati treba javno izrugati (kao što on to redovno čini) i time im ubiti svaku volju za daljnjim informiranjem?
> 
> Meni je stvarno ružno čitati kako on na tom forumu vježba svoju intelektualnu superiornost nad određenom vrstom ljudi.


 
Ovo je i moje mišljenje.


Što se tiče MPO njegovo je pravo da ima svoj stav i da ga živi. Dok ga god na Cybermedu ne uključi u neki odgovor na "medicinsko" pitanje.

----------


## Superman

> Pa što? Nekome je glupost, a drugome, onome koji pita je važno.


Svatko tko ima pristup internetu i dovoljno je sposoban registrirati se i postaviti pitanje na Cybermed-u, mogao bi za početak izgooglati što ga zanima, malo se educirati o problematici, pa tek onda postaviti pitanje da ono bude koliko - toliko smisleno.... Ali dobro je i ovako, očigledno inspirativno za dr. Richtera.  :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

> Svatko tko ima pristup internetu i dovoljno je sposoban registrirati se i postaviti pitanje na Cybermed-u, mogao bi za početak izgooglati što ga zanima, malo se educirati o problematici, pa tek onda postaviti pitanje da ono bude koliko - toliko smisleno.... Ali dobro je i ovako, očigledno inspirativno za dr. Richtera.


Netko počne na plivazdravlje.hr, netko na Rodinoj stranici, netko na wikipediji, a netko se odluči postaviti pitanje cijenjenom gospodinu doktoru. Nije propisan redoslijed dolaska do informacija i svatko odlučuje za sebe - i pritom taj izbor ne bi trebao biti diktiran strahom od izrugivanja.

----------


## pomikaki

Koji lik :/  :Laughing:  :Rolling Eyes: 
Mislim, duhovit je, svaka čast na usvajanju, i sve to, ali ako odgovara kao stručna osoba...

----------


## the enchantress

> meni je kul. Jer mi nije trebao. Tako da potpis na BB.


upravo tako!
lako se meni smijuljiti preko ekrana kako 'pere' ljude. Nadam da ga nikada neću zatrebati.

----------


## Davor

> Pa, svoje mišljenje o njegovom mišljenju - a i ja, božemoj, imam pravo na svoje mišljenje - mogla bih izraziti jedino kad bi na ovom finom forumu postojao smajlić koji riga.


Misliš ovakav?  :bljuc:

----------


## the enchantress

ok, pogledala video o dojenju gdje kaže da dojenje na zahtjev iscrpi majku i da misli da što prije treba uvesti neki red.
eh!
nikada ne proklinjem, ali neka njemu u starosti netko ne da vode kada bude žedan i kaže mu da mu još nije po rasporedu! 
mislim stvarno! a i sigurno je bio prepametan da dođe poslušati newmana na RMK.

----------


## davorkica

Meni se čini da on jako puno voli sebe slušat kako govori.
Toliko se voli da na svako pitanje odgovara 5 minuta i na kraju ga zapravo ni ne odgovori ili toliko zakomplicira da samo on može shvatit. 

Čula sam za njega da je veliki stručnjak, ali bilo bi lijepo od njega kad bi se dogovorio sam sa sobom dojiti na zahtjev ili po rasporedu. Jer mi se nekako čini da je nemoguće, po rasporedu, 6 mjeseci *isključivo* dojiti (bar ovako iz mog 21 mjesečnog "afrika" iskustva).

Kad se razni službenici na šalterima otresaju na nas zbog zaboravljenog papira ili postavljenog pitanja koje su čuli po 500-ti put onda nam je to nekulturno, bezobrazno i za otkaz, ali kad nam se cijenjeni DOKTOR obraca s visine i zapravo jedva čeka da netko postavi "glupo" pitanje onda nam je to simpa, dr. House i strašno kulerski. 
Zasto? 
Zato jer je on DOKTOR?

No eto kako neko reče:
Nema glupih pitanja, ima samo glupih odgovora!

----------


## cvijeta73

> Meni se čini da on jako puno voli sebe slušat kako govori.
> Toliko se voli da na svako pitanje odgovara 5 minuta i na kraju ga zapravo ni ne odgovori ili toliko zakomplicira da samo on može shvatit. 
> 
> Čula sam za njega da je veliki stručnjak, ali bilo bi lijepo od njega kad bi se dogovorio sam sa sobom dojiti na zahtjev ili po rasporedu. Jer mi se nekako čini da je nemoguće, po rasporedu, 6 mjeseci *isključivo* dojiti (bar ovako iz mog 21 mjesečnog "afrika" iskustva).
> 
> Kad se razni službenici na šalterima otresaju na nas zbog zaboravljenog papira ili postavljenog pitanja koje su čuli po 500-ti put onda nam je to nekulturno, bezobrazno i za otkaz, ali kad nam se cijenjeni DOKTOR obraca s visine i zapravo jedva čeka da netko postavi "glupo" pitanje onda nam je to simpa, dr. House i strašno kulerski. 
> Zasto? 
> Zato jer je on DOKTOR?
> 
> ...


potpis.
ako nema živaca, a ko ga tjera da se time bavi.
to što se ove teme tiče.
a ove druge - potpisujem mimu. :bljuc:
i slušala sam ga jednom na televiziji, bio je toliko agresivan da je to prestrašno, još gore od ovog teksta.
bolje bi bilo da se ugleda malo na ovu obitelj niže navedenu u članku koja živi svoj život i svoj izbor bez da blati npr. mene i moj izbor. i vrijeđa.  
a ne, on baljezga i o antifašizmu.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina33

> Kad se razni službenici na šalterima otresaju na nas zbog zaboravljenog papira ili postavljenog pitanja koje su čuli po 500-ti put onda nam je to nekulturno, bezobrazno i za otkaz, ali kad nam se cijenjeni DOKTOR obraca s visine i zapravo jedva čeka da netko postavi "glupo" pitanje onda nam je to simpa, dr. House i strašno kulerski. 
> Zasto? 
> Zato jer je on DOKTOR?
> 
> No eto kako neko reče:
> Nema glupih pitanja, ima samo glupih odgovora!


Uopće nisam pratila izjave dr. Richtera na ovu temu, ali sam nešto čitala od njega (na temu hipotermija kod djece nakon dalsyja) jer su svi rekli da je super. I to što je napisao tada mi se činilo logično, ali isto je ton upadao u oči. 

Ja uopće ne kužim tu aroganciju i visinski ton. 

Doduše, ima po svim strukama takvog "prezrivog" stava prema korisnicima usluga te struke, manje izraženo u privatnim firmama, tj. tad se taj stav genijalca kojeg nerviraju pitanja zatomljuje jer se ne smije tako s korisnicima (tada imaju taj neki osjećaj da mu je osoba sučelice, u stvari, klijent, jer ga dobro za to plaća). Izražen je više možda kod liječnika starog kova, ali sigurno ovisi i o karakteru, taj neki stav "you need me, I don't need you" (a, u biti, trebamo se međusogno - kao pružatelj i korisnik usluge).

Možda je to još ona neka predrasuda - svećenik, likar i još neki stup autoriteta... (učitelj, čiji se autoritet, na žalost, srozao fiju).

----------


## cvijeta73

fiškal  :Grin:

----------


## BHany

ne sviđaju mi se njegovi odgovori ljudima na cybermedu
svatko tko ponižava, pocjenjuje, gleda s visine i namjerno čini glupom neku drugu osobu u mojim očima kotira vrlo nisko

o njegovoj stručnosti kao pedijatra ne mogu suditi

ali nije istina da dotični samo živi svoje uvjerenje (mpo) i ne mješa se u tuđe posle

bilo je i na hrvatskoj nam televiziji kako poprilično žestoko i nadasve arogantno, pocjenjivački i uvredljivo zastupa stavove protiv mpo-a - a tezi koju je tada iznio o silovanju jajne stanice koju je superman spomenula ...to neću niti komentirati
a i glas koncila je javni medij...

u cijelom tom kontekstu, uopće se ne čudim krutim i isključivim stavovima i po pitanju dojenja...ili bilo kojem drugom...

----------


## ina33

Je, fiškal, zaboravila.

O, nisam ni znala da za njegovo promišljanje o silovanju stanica... 

U stvari, vezano za doktore, ja sam se nekako ovako skockala. Automatski mi opada entuzijazam kad imaju stav prema kolegama stila "a ko van je to piturava". A na cybermedu u tom nekom odgovoru Richter inzistirao da mu ta neka žena kaže da ko joj je dao dijagnozu "poremećaja centra termoregulacije". Ma, kužim i ja taj mentalni sklop genijalca kojeg nerviraju oni koje on smatra da su neznalice, ali nekako....  ima mi onda neki psiho-bug pa ipak primam kroz neku prizmu sve to što genijalac pak govori.

----------


## tina1975

Neki odgovori su mu stvarno duhoviti, ali i ja kada nesto pitam po par puta brisem i pokusavam preformulisati pitanje da ga ne potaknem na neki duhovit odgovor. Mislim da je pre bio bolji...vise je odgovarao na pitanja, a manje se otresao na ljude, ali u poslednje vreme nisam nasla skoro niti jedno pitanje na koje je jasno odgovorio bez da je barem malo pecnuo roditelje. 
Sto se tice njegovog prisustva na Cybermedu pa tu je stvar jasna...marketing  :Smile: 
Sto se tice strucnosti...skidam kapu  :Smile: 
Ono u stvari sto mi najvise kao ateisti smeta je njegovo cesto propovedanje na forumu i savetovanje ljudi da je bolje da odu malo u crkvu umesto sto.....Mislim da na medicinskom forumu tome nije mesto.
Uvek me je zanimalo da li je ovakav i uzivo kada dodjes kod njega privatno i platis i onda pitas nesto po njegovom misljenju 'glupo i ocigledno'...Jel ima ko licnog iskustva?
Cybermed citam cisto iz zabave da vidim kako je odgovorio. Mada svi koji tamo dolaze znaju kakav je i verovatno ocekuju neki ironican odgovor na svoje pitanje. Verovatno smo svi mi koji tamo postavljamo pitanja pomalo mazohisti :D

----------


## Blekonja

evo iskreno samo sam došla vidjeti ima li kakva tema na njegove odgovore  na Cybermedu :zločestismajl: (jer stvarno sam ljuuuuuta ko ris kad čitam njegove odgovore) kad tamo, gle čuda ima i uglavnom većina razmišlja kao i ja  da mu je Cybermed ispušni ventil i kao što je ovdje netko rekao njegova  psihoterapija koju mu najvjerojatnije još dobro i plaćaju fuuuuuj


eto morala sam iskometnirati, na gu.... bi progovorila    :Smile:

----------


## sammy

Mi smo do njega došle upravo preko cybermeda i u živo je (bar kod mene) odličan. 
Čak sam mu isprintala naše dopisivanje, pa kad ga je pročitao (na jedno pitanje me naribao) smijao se i pitao "da li je i vama nekad smješno ono što ste napisali".
Što se dojenja tiće kad sam rekla da je curka isključivo sisala 9 mjeseci (bez dohrane, sokova, vode...) pitao me da li je onda sama otišla do hladnjaka i napokon se najela??
Ali sve u svemu ja sam prezadovoljna jer je izuzetno stručan, a to je ono što od njega u biti i trebam. Bitno mi je da E liječi kako treba, a sve ostalo pa i njegovo neko mišljenje o MPO nije mi važno. HB ne bavi se time.

----------


## Ripcord

Tek sam nedavno otkrila Richtera i bila sam totalno oduševljena. Ne ulazim u MPO tematiku, jer ne znam što je pričao i ne zanimaju me njegova privatna mišljenja, no čula sam da je uživo jako fin, i nedavno sam saznala da je pomogao recimo jednoj poznanici iz prve, nakon što se vucarala s djetetom od nemila do nedraga po doktorima dvije godine.

Iako pretpostavljam da mnogim roditeljima nije ugodno pročitati njegov odgovor, mislim pitanja su često za sjest i plakat. Meni je genijalan njegov odgovor na pitanje:
"Poštovani doktore, vidjela sam više Vaših odgovora na sličnu temu i molim Vas da mi odgovorite, otkud sad toliko djece sa dijagnozom distonog i silnim vježbicama i svakakvim prognozama,da neće sjediti,neće hodati..i slično ako ne krenu na te vježbe i po mogućnosti što ranije.
Toliko je danas isprepadanih roditelja da je to nevjerojatno.
I danas nema Foruma na kojima roditelji ne pričaju svoja iskustva i vježbaju po dva tri sata dnevno sa dvomjesečnim djetetom jer im kao nema druge."

Dakle odgovor:
"Ja vam u četiri oka mogu reći odakle ta silina dijagnoza distonog sindroma i potrebe da se ubacuju vježbe. Na forumu, ne mogu."
Inače, distoni je prozvao mediteransko-balkanskom umotvorinom, jer taj se sindrom ne spominje nigdje drugdje u svijetu i to doktori dijagnosticiraju kad je beba u redu, no možda malo kaska za standardima postavljenim za njezinu dob. 

To sam sve pročitala nekoliko dana nakon što sam s mm komentirala da kako danas toliko djece mora k fizijatru, dok su svi bili zdravi do prije nekoliko godina i jedini slučaj kojeg sam znala da ide na vježbe je bio frend sa sinom koji ima Downov sindrom. Danas pak svaka treća osoba na vježbama.

No to je samo sitnica u moru sličnih slučajeva, ja sam uvijek obožavateljica doktora koji smiruju i ne izazivaju paniku, jer nažalost sve više ljudi paničare bez potrebe (i sama sam u jednom trenu podlegla tome, no nakon jedne neprospavane noći opet su mi se posložile sve ovce u glavi  :Smile:  ) i famozna mi je izjava pedijatrice koja je mojim starcima kad su dobili prvo dijete rekla: nemojte iz zdravog djeteta radit bolesno i slušat svakog. Gledajte bebu i vidjet ćete sve. (kad je jedna druga doktorica htjela mojeg brata, tad 6-mjesečnu bebu, poslat na bespotrebnu operaciju jer je navodno imao iskrivljenu vratnu kralježnicu - a samo je uvijek ležao na istom mjestu i gledao prema svjetlu) I da, ta ista doktorica je rekla mojim tad mladim i uplašenim roditeljima da neka izađu na cestu i ako nađu tri čovjeka čija su tijela potpuno proporcionalna, da ona odmah daje otkaz. Enough said.

Uglavnom, i ja bih,* da se bezveze uplašim*, vrlo rado došla kod Richtera koji bi me tonom sa cybermeda spustio na zemlju... ako treba i pod nju malo, da mi ne padnu opet raznorazne gluposti na pamet drugi put, nego da uživam s djetetom  :Love:

----------


## Linda

Ne bih željela biti gruba, ali kakve veze ima naslov teme s ovim što si napisala u postu? Ako ti se razgovara na temu jesu li roditelji bespotrebno isprepadani i kakvi su pojedini liječnici po tom pitanju, prebaci se na filozofski kutak, a tu ćemo se držati dojenja.

----------


## Ripcord

> Ne bih željela biti gruba, ali kakve veze ima naslov teme s ovim što si napisala u postu? Ako ti se razgovara na temu jesu li roditelji bespotrebno isprepadani i kakvi su pojedini liječnici po tom pitanju, prebaci se na filozofski kutak, a tu ćemo se držati dojenja.


Sorry, nisam stavila u tekst da je offtopic. Isto kao ni skori pola komentara na prvoj stranici - naime čitala sam temu od početka i budući da su komentatori vrlo brzo prestali komentirat njegov stav o dojenju i ja sam zaboravila da je to primarna tema.

Inače, back on topic, ovi odgovori koje sam ja čitala vezano uz dojenje, nije nigdje komentirao koliko dugo smatra da treba dojiti, ali je itekako PRO dojenje.

----------


## Dalm@

Na ovoj temi je jedan njegov tekst o dojenju:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/15750-R...enju?highlight=




> Ovdje skraćeno navodim najvažnije preporuke za zdravu dojenčad: 
> zdravo novorođenče treba odmah po porodu kožom uz kožu pribljubiti uz majku – novorođenče se briše, određuje se Apgar i obavlja prvi pregled dok je na majci, a zatim, već u prvih sat vremena, dobije prvi podoj;ne davati vodu, glukozu, umjetno mlijeko;dudu ne davati dok se ne uhoda dojenje;u prvim tjednima uhodavanja dojenja broj obroka tebao bi biti od 8-12 u 24 h, ponuditi dojku na prvi znak gladi (plač je kasni znak);nakon što je dojenje uhodano, treba nastaviti s oko 8 obroka dnevno;pad težine od više od 7% u odnosu na porođajnu težinu u prvih 5 dana ukazuje na neadekvatno hranjenje;isključivo dojenje preporučuje se tijekom prvih 6 mj. života, nastavak dojenja barem do dobi od 12 mjeseci, a iza toga prema želji djeteta i majke, te nema objektivnih pokazatelja razvojnih problema zbog produživanja dojenja do u treću godinu života;u prvih 6 mj. isključivog dojenja ne dodavati vodu, čaj, sokove ili "pojačavati" prehranu drugim dodatcima, jer to istiskuje majčino mlijeko i njegove protektivne efekte;vitamin K dodaje se u dozi od 1 mg i.m. nakon prvog podoja u rodilištu, vitamin D u dozi od 200 i.j. dnevno s početkom u prva dva mjeseca života, željezo od dobi 6 mjeseci, fluoridi od dobi 6 mj. - ali ovisno o količini u pitkoj vodi, hrani i pasti za zube;majka i dojenče trebali bi spavati u blizini.Kontraindikacije za dojenje su:
> klasična galaktozemija;neliječena otvorena tuberkuloza u majke, HTLV-I, HTLV-II i HIV infekcija u majke;herpes na koži dojke;majka uzima droge, citostatike, antimetabolite, radioaktivne dijagnostičke ili terapijske pripravke. Nije apsolutno zabranjeno, ali pod svaku cijenu treba izbjegavati pušenje i alkohol – alkohol se smije popiti u društvu u socijalnoj dozi, no podoj bi potom trebalo odgoditi za najmanje 2 h.

----------


## čokolada

Hm...nemam vremena sad tražiti, ali imao je on i nedavnih bisera koje se baš ne slažu s ovim citiranim tekstom u postu iznad (napr. napisao je da nema opravdanih/ nutricionističkih razloga zašto bi se dijete dojilo i nakon 6.mj.života).

----------


## TINAZG

Potpisujem Ripcord totalno, on je meni zakon... uredno ga pratim i već sam puno naučila od njega... a da ljudi pitaju gluposti, pitaju.. jedna žena ga je pitala kaj da radi da njeno dijete u godinu dana još nikada nije prespavalo noć... halooo pa kaj je to pitanje za pedijatra.. jel ti dijete kuri, kašlje, šmrca... ne... pa onda...pa za to i postoje Roda i sl. ja mislim da on i ima tako malo grublji pristup baš zato da te malo strese da počneš i sam razmišljat svojom glavom... a to kaj se neki odmah uvrijede... pa onda nek zaobilaze njegov forum... zna se kakav je... dr. House rules...

----------


## Dalm@

Evo i ovdje si je dao truda - opovrgava znanstveni članak koji povezuje hipernatrijemiju u novorođenčadi s dojenjem:

http://www.cybermed.hr/clanci/osvrt_..._the_diagnosis




> "...I sada, ona stiže kući, u stresu, i ne misli da je žedna, vjerojatno je tupe bespotrebno sa svih strana, umjesto da joj vrate njezin krevet i dijete, i čašu vode..."


 :Cool:

----------


## TINAZG

I ja sam čula da je divan kad dođeš k njemu u ordinaciju, pogotovo da je super prema djeci... ja si to ovako tumačim... u ordinaciju mu dođu ljudi sa bolesnom djecom, teško da netko ide na Rebro s djetetom da ga pita što napraviti da dijete konačno prespava cijelu noć što su gluposti koje ga ispituju na Cybermedu pa on onda poludi.. nije da baš svima odbrusi, tko mu pošalje pametno sastavljeno pitanje, medicinsko.. lijepo odgovori bez ikakvih sarkastičnih komentara...

----------


## ivana zg

mene je taj čovjek šokirao svojom bezobraštinom, nekulturom, egom, kad sam znala čitati njegove odgovore drugima i onih koje je i meni uputio, ali nakon početnog šoka uzvratila sam mu istom mjerom "inteligentnim cinizmom", što bih ja rekla ponižavanjem....sramota je da si jedna fakultetski obrazovana javna osoba, doktor koji radi s djecom, dopušta javno takvu vrstu komunikacije a što je još jadnije je da to neke zabavlja- kao npr. našeg pedijatra- za mene je on obična seljačina bez obzira na obrazovanost i stručnost, jer jako je važno kakav je neko i čovjek te na koji se način ophodi s ljudima, bilo putem interneta ili u ordinaciji- a ne njegova titula- neka si je okači..znate gdje..ha,ha

----------


## TINAZG

On je jedan od onih ljudi koji nikog ne ostavlja ravnodušnim, ili ga vole ili ne vole, nisam još nikog našla da je ravnodušan, meni je super, ali dopuštam da ga netko ne može provarit... takvi ga trebaju izbjegavat i gotovo.. pa nije jedini..

----------


## ivana zg

zašto po tebi nije pitanje za pedijatra ;zašto beba ne spava? nego za koga je? psihijatar?
- ja ako odem tražiti na internet onda mi naš pedijatar kaže da se pravim pametna i šta će mi onda on (koji ego) kad sve saznam od raznih budala ( pogotovo napominje Rodu mada nezna da sam na forumu)..a ako njemu uputim pitanje, e onda ili ispadnem glupa, pa šta sad njega pitam ili to shvati kao prvokaciju tipa jel on nešto dobro radi, a ne kao pitanje osobe kojoj treba odgovor

-tvrdite kao i doktori da dijagnoze ne treba tražiti na internetu jer se tu nađe svakakvih gluposti
- a sad po tebi ne bi trebalo pitati pedijatra - a koga da pita npr. samohrana majka koja je "sama na svijetu", prvi put je rodila i ne zanimaju je dijagnoze forumaša, nego npr. pedijatra koji je upravo radi toga na internetu- da daje odgovor ( nisam nigdje vidjela da su kolege dotičnog doktora bezobrazne u odgovaranju, samo on)

----------


## TINAZG

zato što dijete koje ne želi spavati po noći nije bolesno dijete, a pedijatri su išli tolike godine u školu da se bave bolesnom djecom... kao što nećeš pitati automehaničara kako da sašiješ zavjese, tako nećeš pitati pedijatra nešto o odgoju djece, nije on odgajatelj, a ako ga pitaš kao roditelja... pa za to i postoje ovakni forumi... zašto se pravi razlika u zanimanjima... pa nisu pedijatri za sva pitanja vezana za djecu...

----------


## TINAZG

A ostale doktore na tom forumu ljudi uglavnom i pitaju medicinska pitanja, nisam baš viđala da psihijatra pitaju zašto ih boli zub ili još gore, kako očistiti kuhinju... to bi meni bilo isto...

----------


## ivana zg

O.T. djete koje ne spava nije bolesno dijete- tko kaže...nama je nerupedijatrca dala podugačak odgovor....
s druge strane tko je to molim te stručnijo od pedijatra na ovome forumu da na to odgovori - majke raznih zanimanja -eto jel one odgovaraju iz iskustva, pa nema li dotični pedijatar iskustva s takvom djecom u ordinaciji i doma???

- ne mora nešto službeno biti bolest pa da ideš doktoru???
- ne spavanje može imati i neke uzroke u nekim bolestim- mogao joj je reći da napravi prvo osnovne pretrage da se isključe neke stvari tipa zdravlja a onda je npr. uputiti psihologu, neropedijatru itd.

-zanimljivo je što dotični doktor pljuje i po svojim kolegama i njihovim dijagnozama kao hrvatskim i balkanskim izmišljotinama- prestrašno

----------


## vertex

> zato što dijete koje ne želi spavati po noći nije bolesno dijete, a pedijatri su išli tolike godine u školu da se bave bolesnom djecom... kao što nećeš pitati automehaničara kako da sašiješ zavjese, tako nećeš pitati pedijatra nešto o odgoju djece, nije on odgajatelj, a ako ga pitaš kao roditelja... pa za to i postoje ovakni forumi... zašto se pravi razlika u zanimanjima... pa nisu pedijatri za sva pitanja vezana za djecu...


Pa može se zanimanje i ovako usko shvatiti, ali ja ga tako ne zamišljam, a ni naša pedijatrica ga tako ne zamišlja. Njoj je normalno i meni je normalno da brine za opću dobrobit moje djece, koliko je u njenom dosegu. Ona redovito obraća pažnju na odnos roditelja i djece, na primjer, i intervenira komentarom ako to smatra potrebnim. 
I sve ove kontrole prvih godinu-dvije nisu pregledi bolesne, nego zdrave djece i na njima se prati razvoj djeteta. Od pedijatrice dobivamo savjete tipa razgovarajte što više s bebom, dajite joj predmete u ruke, važno je da pomalo uči žvakati...Apsolutno i kvalitetan san, odnosno preživljavanje nekvalitetnog sna,  spada u opću dobrobit obitelji i po meni, spada u područje u kojem pedijatar može i treba dati mišljenje i savjet.

----------


## TINAZG

Sve to pedijatar može ali ne mora... pa može ti i automehaničar dati savjet kako da sašiješ zavjese... zašto se mi ljutimo ako se to Richeru ne da, on hoće medicinska pitanja i gotovo, ja mu niti ne bi postavila takvo pitanje ako znam da će ga razljutiti... kaj on meni uopće i ima govorit kako ću ja odgajat svoje dijete.. on je tu da je liječi ako je potrebno, za sve ostalo, imam zdrav razum, forume, prijatelje, mamu, knjiga i časopisa mali milijun, Internet... pa kaj je Richter autoritet po svim pitanjima... pa nije...

----------


## n.grace

Ni meni se ne sviđaju pojedini odgovori na Cybermedu, ali ljudi ponekad svašta znaju pitati.
ivanazg, velika je razlika između zdravog djeteta koje ne spava i bolesnog. Ako neuropedijatar govori o nespavanju, to se bitno razlikuje od djeteta koje ne spava, ali koje je zdravo, kakav sam slučaj imala sa svojom djecom.

----------


## ivana zg

> Pa može se zanimanje i ovako usko shvatiti, ali ja ga tako ne zamišljam, a ni naša pedijatrica ga tako ne zamišlja. Njoj je normalno i meni je normalno da brine za opću dobrobit moje djece, koliko je u njenom dosegu. Ona redovito obraća pažnju na odnos roditelja i djece, na primjer, i intervenira komentarom ako to smatra potrebnim. 
> I sve ove kontrole prvih godinu-dvije nisu pregledi bolesne, nego zdrave djece i na njima se prati razvoj djeteta. Od pedijatrice dobivamo savjete tipa razgovarajte što više s bebom, dajite joj predmete u ruke, važno je da pomalo uči žvakati...Apsolutno i kvalitetan san, odnosno preživljavanje nekvalitetnog sna, spada u opću dobrobit obitelji i po meni, spada u područje u kojem pedijatar može i treba dati mišljenje i savjet.


 
*X*

----------


## TINAZG

Točno tako n.grace... da nespavanje ima ikave veze s neuropedijatrijom onda niti Richer ne bi davao sarkastične odgovore...

----------


## ivana zg

> Ni meni se ne sviđaju pojedini odgovori na Cybermedu, ali ljudi ponekad svašta znaju pitati.
> ivanazg, velika je razlika između zdravog djeteta koje ne spava i bolesnog. Ako neuropedijatar govori o nespavanju, to se bitno razlikuje od djeteta koje ne spava, ali koje je zdravo, kakav sam slučaj imala sa svojom djecom.


naravno ali pedijatar (nego tko drugi-on ima opća znanja a bome i iskustva svakodnevna i višegodišnja s djecom)) je tu da te savjetuje i u vezi toga ili te uputi na nekog stručnijeg (nije se ni kod nas radilo o bolesti)

----------


## n.grace

> naravno ali pedijatar (nego tko drugi-on ima opća znanja a bome i iskustva svakodnevna i višegodišnja s djecom)) je tu da te savjetuje i u vezi toga ili te uputi na nekog stručnijeg (nije se ni kod nas radilo o bolesti)


Da, u ordinaciji, a koliko vidim, takav je i dr. Richter (ne poznajem ga, ali nemam razloga ne vjerovati ljudima koji pišu da je stručan i ugodan u svojoj ordinaciji). 
Ne zagovaram njegov način pisanja na netu, ali ponavljam - ponekad bi mi bilo smiješno pročitati neka pitanja na Cybermedu.

----------


## ivana zg

čekaj malo ali on na netu ne piše pod nikom već imenom i prezimenom- zar je podvojena ličnost ako se u ordinaciji ponaša onakoa na netu ovako, ili se boji da bi dobio"što zaslužuje" u živo, "šakom" ili "jezikom"...?

----------


## n.grace

> čekaj malo ali on na netu ne piše pod nikom već imenom i prezimenom- zar je podvojena ličnost ako se u ordinaciji ponaša onakoa na netu ovako, ili se boji da bi dobio"što zaslužuje" u živo, "šakom" ili "jezikom"...?


Iskreno, uopće me ne zanima.

----------


## vertex

> Sve to pedijatar može ali ne mora... pa može ti i automehaničar dati savjet kako da sašiješ zavjese...


?
Ovo je besmislena paralela. Možda da pitam pedijatricu koji bi dezodorans najbolje odgovarao mom suprugu, onda bi paralela bila ok.

To da pedijatar može i ne mora, to stoji. S tim da je meni kvalitetniji pedijatar koji gleda širu sliku, nego onaj koji samo liječi bolesti. Roditelj se s pravom može pitati je li nespavanje normalno ili ne, je li to nešto što djetetu šteti ili dijete tako funkcionira i ok mu je, može li se nešto poduzeti ili s time treba živjeti. 

A zašto ljudi pitaju baš Richtera, to ne znam. Ja ga ne bi pitala.

----------


## ivana zg

> Točno tako n.grace... da nespavanje ima ikave veze s neuropedijatrijom onda niti Richer ne bi davao sarkastične odgovore...


čekaj malo sad je on doktor opće prakse-pedijatar, stručniji od kolegice neuropedijatrice s 40g staža,iskustva i s specijalizacijom upravo za taj nuro-razvoj dijeteta???- pa nije ona neka alternativna kvazi lječnica!!!!!

----------


## Ripcord

> zanimljivo je što dotični doktor pljuje i po svojim kolegama i njihovim dijagnozama kao hrvatskim i balkanskim izmišljotinama- prestrašno


To je potkrijepio time da se ne spominje nigdje drugdje na svijetu, niti u jednoj literaturi osim na našim prostorima, kao što sam i napisala da je rekao.




> I sve ove kontrole prvih godinu-dvije nisu pregledi bolesne, nego zdrave djece i na njima se prati razvoj djeteta. Od pedijatrice dobivamo savjete tipa razgovarajte što više s bebom, dajite joj predmete u ruke, važno je da pomalo uči žvakati...Apsolutno i kvalitetan san, odnosno preživljavanje nekvalitetnog sna,  spada u opću dobrobit obitelji i po meni, spada u područje u kojem pedijatar može i treba dati mišljenje i savjet.


Ja recimo ne želim da mi pedijatrica govori da zašto npr. nosim svoje dijete ili ne nosim dok ono primjerice ne plače ili plače. Nebitno. 

Želim da prati njegov razvoj, a ako mi mali, primjerice, ne spava, mogu usput pripomenut kad me pita kako je inače beba, da ne spava, ali ni sama neću dramit oko toga. Tu, btw, ne govorimo o nekim bolestima i o tome da dijete vrišti po cijelu noć, nego da jednostavno ne spava po noći (različite bebe različito spavaju, jedu, i rade ovo i ono - kao i odrasli). 

Primjera radi, dijete mi ima gastro refluks, i iako se najčešće ubijem dok ga nahranim (i to zna trajat po cijele dane), doktorici je sve to nebitno dok on dobiva na težini. I od nje nje ne očekujem riječi utjehe za naše "muke po papanju, disanju, bljuckanju i zagrcavanju", nego samo konstatiramo i ona i ja da će to proći s vremenom. Glavno da jede.




> Ni meni se ne sviđaju pojedini odgovori na Cybermedu, ali ljudi ponekad svašta znaju pitati.
> ivanazg, velika je razlika između zdravog djeteta koje ne spava i bolesnog. Ako neuropedijatar govori o nespavanju, to se bitno razlikuje od djeteta koje ne spava, ali koje je zdravo, kakav sam slučaj imala sa svojom djecom.


Potpisujem.

Sorry na offtopičarenju admini  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> To da pedijatar može i ne mora, to stoji. S tim da je meni kvalitetniji pedijatar koji gleda širu sliku, nego onaj koji samo liječi bolesti. Roditelj se s pravom može pitati je li nespavanje normalno ili ne, je li to nešto što djetetu šteti ili dijete tako funkcionira i ok mu je, može li se nešto poduzeti ili s time treba živjeti. 
> 
> A zašto ljudi pitaju baš Richtera, to ne znam. Ja ga ne bi pitala.


Slažem se.

----------


## vertex

Ripcord, nema smisla sad secirati u detalje, a dramu nisam nigdje spominjala, ni plakanje na ramenu pedijatra. Nisam rekla da pedijatri moraju nadzirati svaki naš udah, nego da smatram da im mora biti važna šira dobrobit djeteta. Ljudi s djecom rade puno veća sranja (oprostite na izrazu) od dizanja ili ne dizanja svaki put kad zaplaču. Ne radi se uvijek o tisuću nijansi dobrog odnosa, nego se često radi o 1000 nijansi lošega. 
Uostalom, nema se ovdje što dokazivati, to su jednosatvno različita viđenja jednog zanimanja.

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.hyperactivedreamers.com/f...php?topic=80.0

----------


## TINAZG

> čekaj malo sad je on doktor opće prakse-pedijatar, stručniji od kolegice neuropedijatrice s 40g staža,iskustva i s specijalizacijom upravo za taj nuro-razvoj dijeteta???- pa nije ona neka alternativna kvazi lječnica!!!!!


pa nisi me shvatila, ja sam htjela reći da ako je nespavanje povezano s neurološkim pitanjem, znači da treba o tome nešto reći doktor, onda je to medicinsko pitanje i Richter na takva pitanja odgovara, normalno, njega živcira kad netko pita ona uobičajena pitanja, kaj bi pitao i ovdje na forumu.... kako da moje dijete spava cijelu noć... zašto se sa godinu dana još budi 5 puta i doji kad sva djeca mojih prijatelja  već odavno spavaju cijelu noć...pa kaj to njega briga.. i opet, ja i ne želim da mi on daje savjete za to... niti mu je to posao...

----------


## n.grace

> čekaj malo sad je on doktor opće prakse-pedijatar, stručniji od kolegice neuropedijatrice s 40g staža,iskustva i s specijalizacijom upravo za taj nuro-razvoj dijeteta???- pa nije ona neka alternativna kvazi lječnica!!!!!


?
Što je doktor opće prakse - pedijatar? Pa svaki pedijatar je - specijalist pedijatrije.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

njegovi odgovori mi dirnu dušu intenzivnije od najljepše svjetske poezije.  :Smile: 
ozbiljno, takav stil izražavanja mi fenomenalno sjeda. najviše cijenim ljude koji mi odmah daju do znanja da pitam gluposti i spuštaju me na zemlju, a još ako su k tome i kreativno-sarkastični... milina. nisam primjetila da daje zajedljive odgovore na smisleno postavljena pitanja. 

moguće je da na neki način i suosjećam s dotičnim jer sam provela par mjeseci u jednoj korisničkoj službi.  :Razz:

----------


## ivana zg

> Ripcord, nema smisla sad secirati u detalje, a dramu nisam nigdje spominjala, ni plakanje na ramenu pedijatra. Nisam rekla da pedijatri moraju nadzirati svaki naš udah, nego da smatram da im mora biti važna šira dobrobit djeteta. Ljudi s djecom rade puno veća sranja (oprostite na izrazu) od dizanja ili ne dizanja svaki put kad zaplaču. Ne radi se uvijek o tisuću nijansi dobrog odnosa, nego se često radi o 1000 nijansi lošega. 
> Uostalom, nema se ovdje što dokazivati, to su jednosatvno različita viđenja jednog zanimanja.


X ovo je odgovor i *TINAZG*

----------


## ivana zg

> moguće je da na neki način i suosjećam s dotičnim jer sam provela par mjeseci u jednoj korisničkoj službi.


 onda ti je bio posao odgovarati na pitanja....nisu svi kompeteni za sve i zato imamo jedni druge
MM radi u poreznoj i isto poludi na milijun istih po njemu glupih ptanja na dan, ali nekom tko se bavi građevinom, medicinom umjetnošću ili nije školavan, ta pitanja nisu glupost i trebaju mu odgovori- a ta osoba upravo se za to školovala i upravo zbog toga i ma posao da bi odgovarala na pojedina pitanja u usmjeravala ljude-koliko god to naporno bilo

----------


## TINAZG

Potpisujem Plašljivo pile... i ja radim s ljudima i možete mislit što sve ne čujem.. ja sam pravnik pa obožavam kad mi netko tko se ne zna potpisati (da, imam takvih, radim u mirovinskom) počne objašnjavat zakone i još k tome međunarodne ugovore... super... pa to jedva ja mogu pohvatat a kamoli čovjek s 4 razreda osnovne škole.. sorry ali istina.. isto tako mi roditelji mislimo da nije porebno 6 godina medicine i još specijalizacija (da doktor opće prakse nije isto što i pedijatar- dobro je napisala n.grace) da bi se znala medicina... dovoljno je malo prosurfat po internetu... e to njega ubije u pojam.. i s pravom...

----------


## TINAZG

> onda ti je bio posao odgovarati na pitanja....nisu svi kompeteni za sve i zato imamo jedni druge
> MM radi u poreznoj i isto poludi na milijun istih po njemu glupih ptanja na dan, ali nekom tko se bavi građevinom, medicinom umjetnošću ili nije školavan, ta pitanja nisu glupost i trebaju mu odgovori- a ta osoba upravo se za to školovala i upravo zbog toga i ma posao da bi odgovarala na pojedina pitanja u usmjeravala ljude-koliko god to naporno bilo


pa to ja i govorim njemu je posao odgovarat na medicinska pitanja, kao što tvoj muž neće odgovarat na pitanje kako se izračunava mirovina, nego kako se izračunava porez npr.

----------


## Ripcord

> Ripcord, nema smisla sad secirati u detalje, a dramu nisam nigdje spominjala, ni plakanje na ramenu pedijatra. Nisam rekla da pedijatri moraju nadzirati svaki naš udah, nego da smatram da im mora biti važna šira dobrobit djeteta. Ljudi s djecom rade puno veća sranja (oprostite na izrazu) od dizanja ili ne dizanja svaki put kad zaplaču. Ne radi se uvijek o tisuću nijansi dobrog odnosa, nego se često radi o 1000 nijansi lošega. 
> *Uostalom, nema se ovdje što dokazivati, to su jednosatvno različita viđenja jednog zanimanja.*


Boldano potpisujem. A dramu sam navela kao primjer isto kakvi ljudi dobivaju otresite odgovore. 

Jednostavno, ja bih radije išla kod Richtera s takvim odgovorima, da me spusti na zemlju, nego kod pedijatrice koja drami i radi slona iz buhe (kao na početku naša), no to sam navela i na vrhu stranice  :Cool:

----------


## vertex

Pa da, ok, ako su to jedine mogućnosti. Nasreću, ima i stručnih, zainteresiranih i pristojnih nepaničara  :Razz: . Pedijatri rade sa širokom populacijom i dobre komunikacijske vještine su im prilično važne za posao, jer dijete liječe u suradnji s roditeljem. Ako i ima roditelja kojima paše da se netko na njih otrese kad postave glupo pitanje, vjerojatno ćemo se složiti da većini ne paše.

----------


## TINAZG

Hvala Bogu pa imamo mrak pedicu koja je stručna i uopće nije sklona dramatiziranju pa eto niti mi ne treba Richter, ali kad bi bilo potrebe išla bih Richeru pez razmišljanja.. pa to je kao dr. House, ajde cure moje da je taj lik stvaran.. pa koga bi vi rađe da vam lijeći dijete, vas, ikoga... nekoga divnog i krasnog ali manje stručnog ili njega... ja ne bih razmišljala...

----------


## vertex

Htjela sam reći, otresanje i nije neki temelj za suradnju kod većine ljudi. Samo što se Richter valjda otresa po internetu, gdje ne snosi odgovornost za učinjeno. Ako je u ordinaciji drugačiji, to znači da se slaže sa mnom  :Grin:  .

----------


## vertex

Kad bi imala tako komplicirano i fatalno zdravstveno stanje da mi treba House, išla bi Housu, jer mi ne bi bilo druge. Kad bi postojao netko normalnijeg ponašanja, a s istim rezultatima, išla bi tome. Ovdje ipak govorimo o kompetencijama koje ima veći broj liječnika.

----------


## TINAZG

Ma je ali on ipak radi na Rebru, pa to je glavna bolnica valjda u državi... pa ne uspoređujem ga s pedijatrom u DZ, valjda ipak ima više iskustva i znanja.. zakaj nas pedijatri čim nešto ne znaju šaljuckaju po bolnicama... znači ne zna moja, pa odi ti ipak kod Richtera, to je neka hijerarhija... valjada...

----------


## Davor

> ...- ja ako odem tražiti na internet onda mi naš pedijatar kaže da se pravim pametna i šta će mi onda on (koji ego) kad sve saznam od raznih budala...


Pojava se zove "kognitivna disonanca", a očituje se u pljuvanju nečega što ti je nedokučivo kako bi sami sebi olakšali muku. Primjer kognitivne disonance opisuje basna o lisici i grožđu:

_Vidjela lisica grožđe u vinogradu koji je bio ograđen žičanom ogradom  i odluči probati to grožđe. No međutim ide ona tako redom sa svih  strana i ne može nikako naći neki prolaz kroz tu ogradu, muči se i muči i  nikako da prođe tu ogradu. I na koncu lisica odustane i kaže: "Ma nema  veze, grožđe je i onako kisleo."_

Kada je nekome internet nedokučivi izazov, prirodno je da će po internetu pljuvati.

----------


## n.grace

> Pojava se zove "kognitivna disonanca", a očituje se u pljuvanju nečega što ti je nedokučivo kako bi sami sebi olakšali muku. Primjer kognitivne disonance opisuje basna o lisici i grožđu:
> 
> _Vidjela lisica grožđe u vinogradu koji je bio ograđen žičanom ogradom  i odluči probati to grožđe. No međutim ide ona tako redom sa svih  strana i ne može nikako naći neki prolaz kroz tu ogradu, muči se i muči i  nikako da prođe tu ogradu. I na koncu lisica odustane i kaže: "Ma nema  veze, grožđe je i onako kisleo."_
> 
> Kada je nekome internet nedokučivi izazov, prirodno je da će po internetu pljuvati.


Daleko od toga da mi je internet nedokučiv izazov.
Ali daleko i od toga da je sve što piše na njemu pametno.

----------


## TINAZG

> Daleko od toga da mi je internet nedokučiv izazov.
> *Ali daleko i od toga da je sve što piše na njemu pametno.*


Potpisujem....

----------


## vertex

> Ma je ali on ipak radi na Rebru, pa to je glavna bolnica valjda u državi... pa ne uspoređujem ga s pedijatrom u DZ, valjda ipak ima više iskustva i znanja.. zakaj nas pedijatri čim nešto ne znaju šaljuckaju po bolnicama... znači ne zna moja, pa odi ti ipak kod Richtera, to je neka hijerarhija... valjada...


 Ne znam za slanje, mene pedijatrica nikad nije uputila drugom pedijatru, jedino drugim specijalistima.
A ne znam kakve pacijente on inače prima, nisam o tome razmišljala. Ako prima samo zaista bolesne i kompliciranije slučajeve, onda je možda zaboravio šta rade primarni pedijatri. Ali svejedno, mogao se prisjetit u međuvremenu, kad se već prihvatio tog internet-liječništva, ako se mene pita. Ma zapravo, ja mislim da je on baš zadovoljan sa sobom ovakvim kakav jest.
Ajme, meni se toliko očigledno ne radi danas  :Grin: . Idem prakticirat samodisciplinu.

----------


## TINAZG

pa niti nas nije slala dalje, dobro dok ne mora... pa pretpostavljm da ima kompliciranije slučajeve... bilo bi glupo da na Rebro dođu roditelji zbog mjerenja težine i visine, tj. sistematskog pregleda koji pedijatar u DZ radi... on valjda očekuje da ćeš obična pitanja, tipa to spavanje pitat svog pedijatra u DZ kad dođeš na pregled a ne njega... 

imaš ti pravo vertex, treba radit...

----------


## apricot

TINA, ja se slažem da nećeš ići na Rebro i kod Richtera na sistematski.
Ali, ako pišeš na jednom tako otvorenom mediju kao što je cybermed, svakako možeš očekivati da ćeš dobiti svakakva pitanja. I prema svakome od njih (i prema pitanju i prema autoru) se trebaš odnositi sa jednakim poštovanjem.
Kao što i mi na ovome forumu jednako tretiramo i pitanje "smijem li jesti krušku" kao i relaktaciju.
I zamisli da se koja od nas savjetnica drzne napisati: to smo već sto puta rekle ili kaj me sad to pitaš ili zamisli je li moja baba Manda mogla razmišljati hoće li jesti krušku ili jabuku.
Zato taj posao i ne mogu raditi svi.

A što se opisa radnog mjesta doktora tiče, rekla bih kako je veliki dio njihova posla i velika obaveza - očuvanje zdravlja.
Vjerojatno jednakovrijedna kao i liječenje bolesti.

----------


## TINAZG

Ma ja se i slažem s tobom... ali opet kažem kao što su i neke druge forumašice rekle da on s tim zajedljivim odgovorima pokušava ljude malo protrest i navest da misle svojom glavom.... 
trebalo bi i na forumu nekad tako ako mene pitaš, jer neki ljudi se stvarno boje učiniti bilo što bez da se konzultiraju s nekim i to po meni nije dobro, ovaj forum bi trebao biti za izmjenu iskustava i sl. ali baš da odgajaš dijete po odgovorima na forumu bez iznimke.. pa to je malo too much... treba koristit zdrav razum i roditeljski instinkt, a to se neće razvit ako za sve ideš odmah pitat joj što bi cure s foruma napravile, još što Richter misli o tome... roditeljstvo je teška stvar ali nije baš tako strašno.. treba promatrat svoje dijete i naravno uvažavati i svoje neke potrebe i tu prvenstveno nalaziti odgovore na neka svakodnevna pitanja...

----------


## n.grace

A meni je zanimljivo kako je dr. Richter usprkos osebujnom načinu komunikacije na Cybermedu još uvijek tamo i odgovara na pitanja. Očito nije zamijenjen nekim drugim pedijatrom. Opet kažem, ne sviđaju mi se pojedini odgovori koje sam pročitala. Ali nije dr. Richter jedini pedijatar, niti jedini koji na netu odgovara na pitanja, pa neka mu se obraćaju ljudi kojima odgovara njegov stil. A očito da takvih ima.

----------


## Mima

Ha ha, pa ne da je tamo i odgovara, nego su "njegovi" forumi super posjećeni i super ažurni za razliku od drugih foruma na Cybermedu. Reklo bi se da je popularan, i da donosi Cybermedu veliki broj klikova.

----------


## TINAZG

Pa to i ja kažem, tko ga ne može provarit, nek ide negdje drugdje.. pa nije jedini... on ostaje za svoje obožavatelje na Cybermedu...

----------


## n.grace

> Ha ha, pa ne da je tamo i odgovara, nego su "njegovi" forumi super posjećeni i super ažurni za razliku od drugih foruma na Cybermedu. Reklo bi se da je popularan, i da donosi Cybermedu veliki broj klikova.


Eto... 
I meni su bile dobre krezube vjeverice.  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> Pa to i ja kažem, tko ga ne može provarit, nek ide negdje drugdje.. pa nije jedini... on ostaje za svoje obožavatelje na Cybermedu...


aha, ali to za Rodu, npr. ne vrijedi.
uzet ću ovu tvoju rečenicu kao šprancu kad nam se bude prigovaralo za pravila.

----------


## Ripcord

> Kao što i mi na ovome forumu jednako tretiramo i pitanje "smijem li jesti krušku" kao i relaktaciju.
> I zamisli da se koja od nas savjetnica drzne napisati: to smo već sto puta rekle ili kaj me sad to pitaš ili zamisli je li moja baba Manda mogla razmišljati hoće li jesti krušku ili jabuku.
> Zato taj posao i ne mogu raditi svi.
> 
> A što se opisa radnog mjesta doktora tiče, rekla bih kako je veliki dio njihova posla i velika obaveza - očuvanje zdravlja.
> Vjerojatno jednakovrijedna kao i liječenje bolesti.


Na prvi dio bih se osvrnula, da se često uputi na sličnu temu koja već postoji i to mi je čisto okey.

A na drugi dio: a koliko ljudi ide doktoru kad su zdravi? Mislim, osim penzića s viškom vremena  :Grin: 

Druga je stvar ako trebaš nekakvu kontrolu nakon bolesti, ili ako recimo obiteljska amneza ukazuje da bi trebala pripaziti na određene stvari, pa te doktor uputi na što trebaš dalje paziti i u tom smislu očuvanje zdravlja je u redu. Ali inače je posao doktora da liječe, a na prevenciju bolesti smatram da mogu i trebaju ukazati javnim informiranjem.

----------


## n.grace

> aha, ali to za Rodu, npr. ne vrijedi.
> uzet ću ovu tvoju rečenicu kao šprancu kad nam se bude prigovaralo za pravila.


Pa neki se svađaju s dr. Richterom, a vjerujem da neki od njih više ne postavljaju pitanja.
I ne znam otkud ovakav zaključak? S Rodinog foruma nikad nitko nije otišao?

----------


## rehab

> Točno tako n.grace... da nespavanje ima ikave veze s neuropedijatrijom onda niti Richer ne bi davao sarkastične odgovore...


Oooo, nespavanje itekako može imati veze s neuropedijatrijom, kao i prekomjerni plač djeteta, odbijanje hrane, itd... Sve ono što kod nas pedijatri često znaju prepisivati zahtjevnosti djeteta, dok npr. u Njemačkoj postoji čak i klinika koja se bavi takvom djecom (poremećaj samoregulacije). Nažalost, još smo predaleko od Njemačke i svjetskih trendova u pedijatrijskoj medicini...

----------


## n.grace

> Oooo, nespavanje itekako može imati veze s neuropedijatrijom, kao i prekomjerni plač djeteta, odbijanje hrane, itd... Sve ono što kod nas pedijatri često znaju prepisivati zahtjevnosti djeteta, dok npr. u Njemačkoj postoji čak i klinika koja se bavi takvom djecom (poremećaj samoregulacije). Nažalost, još smo predaleko od Njemačke i svjetskih trendova u pedijatrijskoj medicini...


Naravno da može. Ali valjda postoje i drugi simptomi koji ukazuju na neku bolest?

----------


## rehab

Poremećaj samoregulacije nije bolest, to je stanje čiji uzrok leži u senzornoj preosjetljivosti djeteta. Kad se tome dodaju i drugi faktori (od kojih je najjači majčin umor i nervoza zbog djeteta koje vječito plače i nikada ne spava), imamo problem koji na sreću nije nerješiv ako se znamo pravilno postaviti i pravilno postupati s djetetom. Nažalost, majka najčešće dobiva komentare o razmaženom djetetu, zahtjevnom djetetu, o vlastitoj nesposobnosti, itd., pa dolazimo do toga da satima hoda i ljuljuška dijete pokušavajući ga umiriti, da vozi dijete u autu da bi ono zaspalo, da čitav dan trči za njim sa žlicom pokušavajući da natjerati da nešto pojede, itd. Ti simptomi (nespavanje, prekomjerni plač, odbijanje hrane) se mogu pojaviti odvojeno, ali najčešće dolaze skupa u paketu. Pedijatar je taj koji bi trebao roditelje uputiti stručnjaku koji se bavi ovim problemima ili bi on sam trebao savjetovati majku kako da pravilno postupa s djetetom.

----------


## rehab

Otišli smo sad u offtopic, tema nije o poremećaju samoregulacije kod djeteta, nego o dojenju i stavovima dr. Richtera o istom.
Samo mogu reći da nijedno pitanje roditelja ne treba dočekati posprdno (lijepo je Apricot objasnila na primjeru jedenja kruške), ma kako ono "banalno" bilo.

----------


## n.grace

> Samo mogu reći da nijedno pitanje roditelja ne treba dočekati posprdno (lijepo je Apricot objasnila na primjeru jedenja kruške), ma kako ono "banalno" bilo.


Naravno da ne bi trebalo, ali opet - postoje oni kojima odgovara njegov način komunikacije, što god mi mislili o tome. Pa neka mu pišu i dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## TINAZG

> aha, ali to za Rodu, npr. ne vrijedi.
> uzet ću ovu tvoju rečenicu kao šprancu kad nam se bude prigovaralo za pravila.


pa ja prva kažem... vaš forum, vaša pravila... to sam već i rekla na topicu o burzi na Rodi, kad smo kometirali to vaše.. morate imati određeni broj postova ali nećemo reći koliko da bi dobili pravo na burzu... po meni nije ok i to sam već tamo prokomentirala, ali poštujem pravo da vi određujete pravila igre... e pa tako on tamo određuje pravila igre... ista stvar... samo je on transparentniji od vas... nema skrivanja, sve vam bubne u glavu...  a ja osobno nekako više poštujem taj stil...

----------


## apricot

nije transparentniji nego on nema nikakve posljedice.
da je broj postova potreban za burzu javan, ljudi bi se registrirali, čestitali rođendane i stavljali smajliće... nitko ih ne bi znao, upali bi na burzu i imali mogućnost za šverc i malverzacije.
imali smo takvih slučajeva.
i, što misliš tko je zbog toga imao problema: transparentni Richter ili netransparentno Rodino osoblje? 

vjeruj da je svaka naša odluka donešena uz veliko promišljanje cijeloga tima i da stojimo iza svake od njih.

----------


## TINAZG

a zašto jednostavno čestitanje i slične gluposti ne brojite za burzu i gotovo već baš prave postove... tako to rade na Trudnoći i to očito funkcionira... isto je ograničen pristup burzi ali se točno zna koliko postova moraš imati s naznakom da čestitanja i sl. se nakon nekog vremana brišu iz evidencije pa ti ne ulaze u brojanje za burzu... eto tako se vidi tko je forumu samo radi burze a tko stvarno došao pričati... kao da vi ne možete kad netko nakupi recimo 100 postiva i sad ga treba pustit na burzu malo pregledat te postove i reći... ovih 50 ti je ok, ali ovih 50 je glupost tipa čestitanje i sl. i ništa od toga... skupi još pravih 50...

----------


## apricot

riješili smo to i ne broje se postovi sa čestitanja, niti oni koji imaju samo smajlića.
ali svejedno broj postova nije javan (iako ne mogu vjerovati da još nisi dobila pp u kojem te netko obvještava o tom broju)
ali, to je tema za drugi podforum, sad smo stvarno pretjerale sa oftopičarenjem.

----------


## ivana zg

> Pa da, ok, ako su to jedine mogućnosti. Nasreću, ima i stručnih, zainteresiranih i pristojnih nepaničara . Pedijatri rade sa širokom populacijom i dobre komunikacijske vještine su im prilično važne za posao, jer dijete liječe u suradnji s roditeljem. Ako i ima roditelja kojima paše da se netko na njih otrese kad postave glupo pitanje, vjerojatno ćemo se složiti da većini ne paše.


X potpis,potpis

iskreno ne shvaćam psihički profil ličnosti kojemu odgovara "da ga netko spusti na zemlju" na takv bahat i bezobrazan način kao dr.Richter

----------


## ivana zg

> TINA, ja se slažem da nećeš ići na Rebro i kod Richtera na sistematski.
> Ali, ako pišeš na jednom tako otvorenom mediju kao što je cybermed, svakako možeš očekivati da ćeš dobiti svakakva pitanja. I prema svakome od njih (i prema pitanju i prema autoru) se trebaš odnositi sa jednakim poštovanjem.
> Kao što i mi na ovome forumu jednako tretiramo i pitanje "smijem li jesti krušku" kao i relaktaciju.
> I zamisli da se koja od nas savjetnica drzne napisati: to smo već sto puta rekle ili kaj me sad to pitaš ili zamisli je li moja baba Manda mogla razmišljati hoće li jesti krušku ili jabuku.
> Zato taj posao i ne mogu raditi svi.
> 
> A što se opisa radnog mjesta doktora tiče, rekla bih kako je veliki dio njihova posla i velika obaveza - očuvanje zdravlja.
> Vjerojatno jednakovrijedna kao i liječenje bolesti.


X

----------


## ivana zg

> A meni je zanimljivo kako je dr. Richter usprkos osebujnom načinu komunikacije na Cybermedu još uvijek tamo i odgovara na pitanja. Očito nije zamijenjen nekim drugim pedijatrom. Opet kažem, ne sviđaju mi se pojedini odgovori koje sam pročitala. Ali nije dr. Richter jedini pedijatar, niti jedini koji na netu odgovara na pitanja, pa neka mu se obraćaju ljudi kojima odgovara njegov stil. A očito da takvih ima.


stavljen je na listu preporučenih doktora državljanima SAD-a (eto zašto, čovjek ima reputaciju, ali da čitaju njegove odgovore na forumima, ili da se u ordinaciji bez obzira na stručnost ponaša kao na forumu- mislim da bi ju brzo igubio)
http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...2/Default.aspx

----------


## ivana zg

> Poremećaj samoregulacije nije bolest, to je stanje čiji uzrok leži u senzornoj preosjetljivosti djeteta. Kad se tome dodaju i drugi faktori (od kojih je najjači majčin umor i nervoza zbog djeteta koje vječito plače i nikada ne spava), imamo problem koji na sreću nije nerješiv ako se znamo pravilno postaviti i pravilno postupati s djetetom. Nažalost, majka najčešće dobiva komentare o razmaženom djetetu, zahtjevnom djetetu, o vlastitoj nesposobnosti, itd., pa dolazimo do toga da satima hoda i ljuljuška dijete pokušavajući ga umiriti, da vozi dijete u autu da bi ono zaspalo, da čitav dan trči za njim sa žlicom pokušavajući da natjerati da nešto pojede, itd. Ti simptomi (nespavanje, prekomjerni plač, odbijanje hrane) se mogu pojaviti odvojeno, ali najčešće dolaze skupa u paketu. Pedijatar je taj koji bi trebao roditelje uputiti stručnjaku koji se bavi ovim problemima ili bi on sam trebao savjetovati majku kako da pravilno postupa s djetetom.


X
nego Richteru je lakše da ne ispadne neznalica popljuvati kolege koje se bave takvim stvarima kao one "koji izmišljau toplu vodu", umjesto da prdpotavljam; "dadni tom razmaženom djetetu po guzi" i u krevet kao sva "normalna" djeca - kako bi on po "balkanski i seljački- zdravo odgajao"-predpostavljam...da  budem malo sarkastična kao i on..

----------


## rehab

Pa svrha znanosti i jest da izmišlja toplu vodu, kaj ne? Kad ne bi bilo tako, još bismo vjerovali da je mozak organ koji služi za hlađenje krvi (by Aristotel)  :Smile:

----------


## Ripcord

> iskreno ne shvaćam psihički profil ličnosti kojemu odgovara "da ga netko spusti na zemlju" na takv bahat i bezobrazan način kao dr.Richter


Pa s obzirom da sam nedavno imala iskustvo s pedijatricom koja mi je dijete za bezveze htjela slat po bolnicama i toliko me iživcirala (to je bilo neposredno nakon poroda) da sam se uspjela razboljet dosta gadno, da, radije bih doktora koji je skuliran. S tim da nisam ja implicirala da je dijete bolesno, samo doktorica - i nije me slušala kad sam je uvjeravala da je beba zdrava (a bila je).

----------


## puntica

> A na drugi dio: a koliko ljudi ide doktoru kad su zdravi? Mislim, osim penzića s viškom vremena


pa recimo...djeca  :Grin: 

pa s mjesec dana, pa sa 2, pa s 3, 4 i pol, 6...non stop su kod pedijatra na kontroli. pa ih važu, mjere, cijepe...sve što treba. a zdravi su  :Grin:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja sam, pokušavajući pomoći jednoj majci googlajući naletila na ovu forumsku temu:

http://www.cybermed.hr/forum/specija...eoza_i_dojenje

I ostala potpuno zgrožena, ne vjerujući da odgovara onaj koji je postavljen kao autor odgovora. Nikad više nisam otišla na ovu stranicu, osjećala sam se stvarno povrjeđeno da neko može na nečemu što bi tebalo biti stručan i kompetentan izvor informacija komunicirati na ovim nivou  :Shock:

----------


## puntica

> Ja sam, pokušavajući pomoći jednoj majci googlajući naletila na ovu forumsku temu:
> 
> http://www.cybermed.hr/forum/specija...eoza_i_dojenje
> 
> I ostala potpuno zgrožena, ne vjerujući da odgovara onaj koji je postavljen kao autor odgovora. Nikad više nisam otišla na ovu stranicu, osjećala sam se stvarno povrjeđeno da neko može na nečemu što bi tebalo biti stručan i kompetentan izvor informacija komunicirati na ovim nivou


 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ripcord

> pa recimo...djeca 
> 
> pa s mjesec dana, pa sa 2, pa s 3, 4 i pol, 6...non stop su kod pedijatra na kontroli. pa ih važu, mjere, cijepe...sve što treba. a zdravi su


Osim malih beba koje se kontrolira kako napreduje njihov razvoj, mislim da se to podrazumijeva  :Grin:

----------


## kljucic

> Ja sam, pokušavajući pomoći jednoj majci googlajući naletila na ovu forumsku temu:
> 
> http://www.cybermed.hr/forum/specija...eoza_i_dojenje
> 
> I ostala potpuno zgrožena, ne vjerujući da odgovara onaj koji je postavljen kao autor odgovora. Nikad više nisam otišla na ovu stranicu, osjećala sam se stvarno povrjeđeno da neko može na nečemu što bi tebalo biti stručan i kompetentan izvor informacija komunicirati na ovim nivou


 Taj se čovjek stvarno dobro zabavlja  :Undecided:

----------


## koksy

http://www.cybermed.hr/forum/specija...gode_i_dojenje

Odvalila sam na Jagodicu Bobicu  :Laughing: 

Sve ostalo mi je...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sirius

ja sam zapravo oduševljena njegovim odgovorom o količini i puzdanosti pregleda u trudnoći http://www.cybermed.hr/forum/specija...i_higrom_vrata

----------


## EvaMONA

> Misliš ovakav? :bljuc:


x

----------


## krumpiric

> ja sam zapravo oduševljena njegovim odgovorom o količini i puzdanosti pregleda u trudnoći http://www.cybermed.hr/forum/specija...i_higrom_vrata


i ja.

----------


## krumpiric

meni je i ovaj o tabu jagodama okej.
ne petljanje po dojenju-nego priča o tim jagodama od kojih se masovno umire i koje dojilje ne smiju jesti-koja mi je zanimljiva jer ni ja nisam skužila da je više ljudi alergično na jagode nego na druge stvari.

----------


## cvijeta73

ako ništa drugo, morate mu priznati da ima smisao za humor  :Laughing:  da bavarin s alergijom na jagode. i maline  :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

a pa meni je ok i ovo s hranjenjem djeteta. toliko smo zakomplicirali da više ne znamo kako nahraniti dijete. a sad, njegovo mišljenje o produženom dojenju mi je bezveze, ako sam dojila do 2,5 godine  :Grin: , nemam veze s posesivnom majkom. 
al bi se s guštom s njim, da mi se da, upustila u polemiku oko toga  :Grin: 

enivej,  neko bi ga trebao pozvati da dođe na naš forum  :Grin:  ja mislim da bi mu, sudeći po njegovim postovima na cybermedu, gdje se, kako je netko rekao, dobro zabavlja,  skroz leglo i tu malo pametovati i zahebavati nas poštene forumašice  :Grin: 
a ono što mu ne mogu nikako oprostiti je stav oko MPO.  :Undecided:

----------


## Deaedi

> Ja sam, pokušavajući pomoći jednoj majci googlajući naletila na ovu forumsku temu:
> 
> http://www.cybermed.hr/forum/specija...eoza_i_dojenje
> 
> I ostala potpuno zgrožena, ne vjerujući da odgovara onaj koji je postavljen kao autor odgovora. Nikad više nisam otišla na ovu stranicu, osjećala sam se stvarno povrjeđeno da neko može na nečemu što bi tebalo biti stručan i kompetentan izvor informacija komunicirati na ovim nivou


Ja mislim da joj je odlično odgovorio. Žena je dobila upute od endokrinologa da prestane s dojenjem. Ali ona to ne želi čuti, pa sad traži da joj netko, tko nije kompetentan za to, kaže drugačije.

Mi smo bili nedavno na Rebru kod dr. Richtera, pripremila sam se na najgore (mislim na nivo komunikacije) i bila sam ugodno iznenađena njegovom stručnošću i strpljenjem. Mislim da daje 200% više od ostalih liječnika, bez problema daje svoj broj mobitela (koliko liječnika u bolnicama ovo daje pacijentim); čula sam kako je odgovarao na pozive pacijenata, strpljivo i vrlo konkretno.

----------


## apricot

> a pa meni je ok i ovo s hranjenjem djeteta. toliko smo zakomplicirali da više ne znamo kako nahraniti dijete.


ja se jako slažem s tobom da smo sve zakomplicirali.
alil, mislim da bi on kao doktor koji se bavi djecom, itekako mogao/trebao znati zašto se ne preporuča mlijeko smanjenih masnoća.

ne treba biti neurolog pa znati da loše utječe na razvoj mozga, a ni gastroenterolog/nefrolog da bi znao kako dodatno opterećuje bubrege.
pa barem to svugdje piše i nije teško doći do tih podataka.
ako mu se ne da provjeravati informacije, neka barem ne banalizira pitanje.

----------


## cvijeta73

http://www.mojdoktor.hr/default.aspx...3&article=3171

i šta ćemo sad?  :Grin:  nema ništa o lošem utjecaju na mozak i dodatnom opterećenju bubrega.

ja se slažem s deaedi. totalno mi je nejasno da majka djeteta od godine dana, s takvom dijagnozom kakvu ima, uopće postavlja pitanje da li da prestane dojiti.
a osobno smatram da dijete od godinu dana može jesti - sve.
kao i dijete od pet godina. il dijete od deset godina.
to je drugo pitanje, pitanje zdrave il nezdrave prehrane.
a nemamo pojma što inače jedu, to nije napisala. jel masno, jel paštetu, jel piju kolu...
i zašto je onda bitno kakvo mlijeko piju.
da je pitala jel smije djetetu od godine dana davati koka kolu, isti bi odgovor dobila.

----------


## vertex

cvijeta, nejasno ti je da majka koja želi još dojiti pita ima li neki drugi lijek koji može uzimati, a koji je kompatibilan s dojenjem? To je ono što je žena pitala.

----------


## ina33

Ne kužim zašto je to žena pitala pedijatra, a ne svog endokrinologa? Ili, ako joj je neprihvatljivo mišljenje tog konkretnog endokirnologa koji joj je, s obzirom na stanje, savjetovao prekid dojenja na naglo, nekog drugo endokrinologa. Pedijatar baš nema neke direktne veze s njenom štitnjačom.

On je taj koji može procijeniti može li ona, s obzirom na endokrinološko stanje, ići na neki drugi lijek i to joj je u prvom odgovoru i napisao. Pretpostavljam da i endokrinolog zna što je i u kojoj mjeri kompatibilno s dojenjem, ali možda sam u iluziji, nisam bila u toj situaciji.

----------


## n.grace

> http://www.mojdoktor.hr/default.aspx...3&article=3171
> 
> i šta ćemo sad?  nema ništa o lošem utjecaju na mozak i dodatnom opterećenju bubrega.
> 
> ja se slažem s deaedi. totalno mi je nejasno da majka djeteta od godine dana, s takvom dijagnozom kakvu ima, uopće postavlja pitanje da li da prestane dojiti.


Slažem se. I s inom.

----------


## vertex

Moje je iskustvo da specijalisti gledaju dosta usko i da su zainteresirani samo za onaj problem koji sami rješavaju. Točno je da je endokrinolog onaj koji je stručan za propisati terapiju, ali ne vidim zašto pacijent ne bi tražio savjet drugog specijalista i dobio širu sliku. 
Druga je stvar što su naši liječnici neskloni međusobnoj suradnji i čak se ljute se na druga mišljenja. Molim da me se ne razuvjerava, imam dovoljno osobnog iskustva, Richter bi bio jako zadovoljan mojom logikom zaključivanja - pusti ono što ti je netko tamo rekao, i vjeruj onome što sam vidiš i doživljavaš.

----------


## apricot

zato što je endokrinologu važnije da liječi primarnu bolest i ne obazire se na dojenje
jer, nije rijedak slučaj da endokrinolozi zabrane dojenje, a onda ispadne da ipak postoji kompatibilan lijek, samo se nekome nije činilo važnim da ga pronađe

ne zovu nas rijetko na SOSu žene koje imaju problema sa štitnjačom i propituju za alternativnu terapiju (alternativnu, ne u smislu trava i obloga)

----------


## apricot

vertex, bila si brža i ljepše sročila, tako da umjesto moga posta može ići i x na tebe

----------


## vertex

Meni je ginekologica prepisala terapiju, rekla je da je dovoljno na 24 sata obustaviti dojenje. Pedijatrica se uopće nije s tim složila (smatrala je da je terapija štetna i da se puno dulje izlučuje u mlijeko). Meni je bilo logično provjeriti s njom, jer je mojoj ginekologici dojenje, pogotovo oko godinu dana koliko je tad bebi bilo, nepotrebni cirkus. Moja terapija nije bila nužnost pa je odluka bila laka, ali da je nužnost, uopće se ne bih osloniola na to da je specijalist razmotrio sve mogućnosti i našao najbolje rješenje za mene.

----------


## n.grace

> zato što je endokrinologu važnije da liječi primarnu bolest i ne obazire se na dojenje
> jer, nije rijedak slučaj da endokrinolozi zabrane dojenje, a onda ispadne da ipak postoji kompatibilan lijek, samo se nekome nije činilo važnim da ga pronađe
> 
> ne zovu nas rijetko na SOSu žene koje imaju problema sa štitnjačom i propituju za alternativnu terapiju (alternativnu, ne u smislu trava i obloga)


Zar savjetnice kažu ime alternativnog lijeka? Ili samo potvrđuju da on postoji?

----------


## ina33

Da, slažem se da često specijalisti nisu nešto zainteresirani za suradnju i ne žele se petljat u tuđe područje jer većina ipak u njemu nema nekog iskustva, a ima najviše u svome. I trebao bi postojat neki onda "oberstručnjak" koji će sintetizirat suprostavljena mišljenja - obavezno prekini dojenje versus nemoj, to uopće nije potrebno. 

U nekom mom idealnom slučaju u glavi to bi bio dr. opće prakse, ako je dobar - koji najbolje poznaje pacijenta i vodi ga u svemu, a ima med. podlogu. Osim ako je situacija da ono... uopće ne dolaziš tom doktoru jer ga nisi trebao, pa taj ne zna ništa o tebi. 

Svi mi "plivamo" u različitim mišljenjima, od carski da-ne, od pit tablete da-ne, od procjenjivanja koliko je neka situacija stvarno opasna. I u situaciji smo da sami radimo tu sintezu. I svi nalijećemo i na ono što želimo/ne želimo čut od doktora na te teme, jer imaju suprotno mišljenje, netko to može prezentirat "medenije", a netko ne. 

Ono... kužim i ženu, ali kužim i dr. Richtera.

----------


## apricot

naravno da ne!
mi ne spominjemo ni lupocet, a kamoli nešto drugo.
samo kažemo da potraže drugo mišljenje i upućujemo na Zavod za lijekove ili u ambulantu za dojenje doktorice Pavičić - Bošnjak

----------


## ina33

I opet je to sve skupa sklisko područje, jer ne znam koliko dr. Bošnjak, telefonski, može skužit koliko je neko štitnjača-stanje hitno, možda i može. Moje iskustvo s njom je bilo vrlo dobro, pa sam... onako... pozitivno inklinirana, ali ono... ne može se ona kužit u svako područje di žena može doći u dileme ovaj ili onaj lijek - od srčanih smetnji, bubrežnih smetnji, smetnji sa štitnjačama itd. i znat koji je najbolji lijek u svim područjima za koja postoji specijalizacija. Ali, vjerujem da može bit jezičac na vagi u nekoj ženinoj odluci, na način "doktora opće prakse", ako neko baš nema kontakta sa svojim dr-om.

----------


## n.grace

> naravno da ne!
> mi ne spominjemo ni lupocet, a kamoli nešto drugo.
> samo kažemo da potraže drugo mišljenje i upućujemo na Zavod za lijekove ili u ambulantu za dojenje doktorice Pavičić - Bošnjak


Super.  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

Naša dr. opće prakse je takva, stvarno izvrsna liječnica. Prvo je svekrva bila kod nje, a onda smo se, jedan po jedan, svi prebacili. Sad i A., pa ima tri generacije obitelji. Žena je stvarno za pet - puno zna, a što ne zna, prouči, potraži, konzultira se...

Ovo je bilo iza ine...

----------


## n.grace

> I opet je to sve skupa sklisko područje, jer ne znam koliko dr. Bošnjak, telefonski, može skužit koliko je neko štitnjača-stanje hitno, možda i može. Moje iskustvo s njom je bilo vrlo dobro, pa sam... onako... pozitivno inklinirana, ali ono... ne može se ona kužit u svako područje di žena može doći u dileme ovaj ili onaj lijek - od srčanih smetnji, bubrežnih smetnji, smetnji sa štitnjačama itd. Ali, vjerujem da može bit jezičac na vagi u nekoj ženinoj odluci.


A i s ovim se slažem.

----------


## ms. ivy

> I opet je to sve skupa sklisko područje, jer ne znam koliko dr. Bošnjak, telefonski, može skužit koliko je neko štitnjača-stanje hitno, možda i može. Moje iskustvo s njom je bilo vrlo dobro, pa sam... onako... pozitivno inklinirana, ali ono... ne može se ona kužit u svako područje di žena može doći u dileme ovaj ili onaj lijek - od srčanih smetnji, bubrežnih smetnji, smetnji sa štitnjačama itd. Ali, vjerujem da može bit jezičac na vagi u nekoj ženinoj odluci.


pa ne mora ona odlučiti o terapiji za štitnjaču nego reći postoji li terapija kompatibilna s dojenjem. a onda endokrinolog mora reći je li ta druga terapija prihvatljiva u konkretnom slučaju.

idealno bi bilo da to ne mora obavljati pacijent pa prenositi podatke (i usput možda dobiti jezikovu juhu) nego da se liječnici međusobno konzultiraju.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Moje je iskustvo da specijalisti gledaju dosta usko i da su zainteresirani samo za *onaj problem koji sami rješavaju*. Točno je da je endokrinolog onaj koji je stručan za propisati terapiju, ali ne vidim zašto pacijent ne bi tražio savjet drugog specijalista i dobio širu sliku. 
> Druga je stvar što su naši liječnici neskloni međusobnoj suradnji i čak se ljute se na druga mišljenja. Molim da me se ne razuvjerava, imam dovoljno osobnog iskustva, Richter bi bio jako zadovoljan mojom logikom zaključivanja - pusti ono što ti je netko tamo rekao, i vjeruj onome što sam vidiš i doživljavaš.


skroz se slažem.
jedino što mislim da je u ovom slučaju to jedini problem. uz sve prednosti i ljepotu dojenja, ne mislim da je problem prekinuti dojenje s djetetovih godinu dana, kad imaš ozbiljnih zdravstvenih problema. 


totalno krivo sam se izrazila u prvom postu. nije mi ništa nejasno jer sam i sama postavila takvo pitanje, a M je imala dvije i pol godine, a ja, ajde, puno manje zdravstvene probleme. 

itekako mi je jasno. al odgovor "ja nisam spremna na brutalan prekid" spada u stvari u kategoriju previše se opterećujemo, ima pravo rihter, previše kompliciramo. žena ima ozbiljne zdravstvene probleme, endokrinolog joj je rekao da prestane dojiti, dijete ima godinu dana, nije novorođenče, taman da i nađe lijek koji je komaptibilan dojenju, zdrav razum ti govori da dio tog lijeka mora doć i u mlijeko. a zašto? koliko god to bilo neškodljivo, više je škodljivo od nemasnog ili punomasnog mlijeka. druga je stvar da se radi o bebi od nekoliko mjeseci.

----------


## apricot

> I opet je to sve skupa sklisko područje, jer ne znam koliko dr. Bošnjak, telefonski, može skužit koliko je neko štitnjača-stanje hitno, možda i može. Moje iskustvo s njom je bilo vrlo dobro, pa sam... onako... pozitivno inklinirana, ali ono... ne može se ona kužit u svako područje di žena može doći u dileme ovaj ili onaj lijek - od srčanih smetnji, bubrežnih smetnji, smetnji sa štitnjačama itd. i znat koji je najbolji lijek u svim područjima za koja postoji specijalizacija. Ali, vjerujem da može bit jezičac na vagi u nekoj ženinoj odluci, na način "doktora opće prakse", ako neko baš nema kontakta sa svojim dr-om.


da, ali je za očekivati da joj se vjeruje budući da je doktorica.
kao što je i ova žena sa cybera vjerovala Richteru.
a ona neće olako reći: prekini dojenje!, nego će se potruditi i pronaći ime lijeka koji bi bio kompatibilan.
i pritom uopće ne mislim da bi ulazila u pravovremenost terapije.
samo bi vidjela postoji li alternativa lijeku koji je kontraindiciran dojenju.

----------


## apricot

> itekako mi je jasno. al odgovor "ja nisam spremna na brutalan prekid" spada u stvari u kategoriju previše se opterećujemo, ima pravo rihter, previše kompliciramo. žena ima ozbiljne zdravstvene probleme, endokrinolog joj je rekao da prestane dojiti, dijete ima godinu dana, nije novorođenče, taman da i nađe lijek koji je komaptibilan dojenju, zdrav razum ti govori da dio tog lijeka mora doć i u mlijeko. a zašto? koliko god to bilo neškodljivo, više je škodljivo od nemasnog ili punomasnog mlijeka. druga je stvar da se radi o bebi od nekoliko mjeseci.


 
ja sam shvatila da mi ovdje ne propitujem ispravnost odgovora, nego način na koji je on prezentiran.
inače bih se složila s tobom.

----------


## ina33

> pa ne mora ona odlučiti o terapiji za štitnjaču nego reći postoji li terapija kompatibilna s dojenjem. a onda endokrinolog mora reći je li ta druga terapija prihvatljiva u konkretnom slučaju.
> 
> idealno bi bilo da to ne mora obavljati pacijent pa prenositi podatke (i usput možda dobiti jezikovu juhu) nego da se liječnici međusobno konzultiraju.


E, da, ovo je tako u mom idealnom svijetu.

A ovo jel' endokrinac toj ženi rekao da je fakat koma i da mora prekinut, jel' se trudio ili ne, to fakat nemam pojma. Nema niti Richter, vjerojatno, ali svako postpupa po nekoj svojoj paradigmi, pa i predrasudi - ona što nije vjerovala endokrincu, on što ne vjeruje njoj i odmah staje na stranu kolege i vraća je na prvotni izvor itd.

Zato je tu potrebno i neko vođenje - opća praksa, dr. Bošnjak - tu se slažem.

----------


## ms. ivy

a u svakom slučaju ta mama je u šoku i razumom možda zna da je dojenju  kraj ali emocije su svejedno tu. zar ne zaslužuje malo razumijevanja?

----------


## apricot

vidite ovo:

http://www.cybermed.hr/vijesti/nema_..._kod_dojencadi

ja im jednostavno ne vjerujem

----------


## cvijeta73

> a u svakom slučaju ta mama je u šoku i razumom možda zna da je dojenju kraj ali emocije su svejedno tu. zar ne zaslužuje malo razumijevanja?


a pa svakako, al takav mu je stil. pa i ova mama što joj dijete nakon jagoda dobije crvene fleke oko usana je isto u šoku, i ne zaslužuje odgovor da su i na bavarinu crvene fleke nakon jagoda pa nije da bavarin ima alergiju na jagode. 
 :Laughing: 
još mi je smiješno ovo s jagodama  :Laughing: 

a ovo što je sirius linkala, tu se slažete s odgovorom, koji je isto brutalan, beba ima ozbiljnu dijagnozu, a on joj kaže da šta ide uopće na toliko ultrazvuka. i totalno je poljuvao kolegu doktora koji je postavio tu dijagnozu.
meni je, osobno, evo, taj odgovor najgori. 
al zato što sumnjam što se iza njega krije. nebitno.

----------


## vertex

I još bih dodala, kao odgovor cvijeti, da mama nije otišla na Tibet da pronađe način za nastavak dojenja, nego je postala na forumu. Ono, nije da je preokrenula svijet naglavce, nego je napravila jednostavnu stvar. Meni osobno je razumljivo da joj prestanak dojenja teško pada i da traži drugi način. E sad, je li o tome mislila tri dana i odlučila, ili je šest mjeseci grozničavo lutala svijetom i dovela se u životnu opasnost - to ne znamo. Meni pitanje na forumu nije pretjerivanje za tako emotivno područje kao što dojenje (možda ne svima) jest.

----------


## ina33

Mislim da zaslužuje poštovanje i korektnu komunikaciju, a vjerojatno joj netko mora pomoć i uletit više s razumom, a manje s emocijom, tj. od doktora bi trebala dobit primarno razum i med. znanje, po meni. 

Ja mislim da je dr. Richter skužio scenarij da ona pokušava ići mimo mišljenja od endokrinca i zapetljala se u svemu (ko ne bi, i ja sam milijun puta i tad ti treba netko da te izvuče iz toga). 

A, u stvari, samo specijalist može baš najbolje skužit koliko ima "prostora" za odgađanje, di leži zdrav. rizik a propos endokrinološke stvari. 

Ovi drugi (opća praksa, Bošnjak) mogu raditi poželjno usmjeravanje.

----------


## n.grace

> a u svakom slučaju ta mama je u šoku i razumom možda zna da je dojenju  kraj ali emocije su svejedno tu. zar ne zaslužuje malo razumijevanja?


Apsolutno. Ali ja se za malo razumijevanja ne bih obratila dr. Richteru. Dovoljno je malo pročitati njegove odgovore na pitanja da se to može zaključiti. Osim, naravno, onih kojima odgovara njegov način komunikacije.

----------


## ms. ivy

pa ni na ovom topicu nisu svi imali razumijevanja.

----------


## ina33

> a ovo što je sirius linkala, tu se slažete s odgovorom, koji je isto brutalan, beba ima ozbiljnu dijagnozu, a on joj kaže da šta ide uopće na toliko ultrazvuka. i totalno je poljuvao kolegu doktora koji je postavio tu dijagnozu.
> meni je, osobno, evo, taj odgovor najgori. 
> al zato što sumnjam što se iza njega krije. nebitno.


E, i ima ovdje cvijeta poantu. I zato je dobro ipak da pacijenti vijugaju između doktora i zato se kaže da nije svaki pacijent za svakog doktora i vice versa. I to je živa istina, jer je istina najčešće negdje između i teše se u komunikaciji svakoj, pa i doktor-pacijent; doktor-doktor; pacijent i više doktora itd.

----------


## vertex

Naravno da se ne slažem ni s tim odgovorom. Kad mi je netko antipatičan, onda je to do kraja, neovisno o tome kaže li tu i tamo nešto s čim se slažem  :Grin: .

----------


## n.grace

> pa ni na ovom topicu nisu svi imali razumijevanja.


A gdje i u kojoj situaciji će na forumu svi imati razumijevanja?  I svi misliti isto?

----------


## ina33

Ja sam u sivoj zoni i nije mi antipatičan do kraja bez obzira na stav o MPO i bez problema bi mu otišla za bilo koju stvar oko bronho priče i alergija, dapače, mislim da bi mi bio među prvim izborom ... Ali, definitivno je za njega dobro bit "komunikacijski pripremljen".

----------


## apricot

na čestitanjima
i na posvajanjima

----------


## n.grace

> na čestitanjima
> i na posvajanjima


Pričam o složenim stvarima, poput zdravlja. Ne o čestitanjima i posvajanjima.

----------


## cvijeta73

> vidite ovo:
> 
> http://www.cybermed.hr/vijesti/nema_..._kod_dojencadi
> 
> ja im jednostavno ne vjerujem


ni ja. 
uopće.
i taman da za par godina bude preporuka da se djeci moraju davati orasi u 4. mjesecu, ja sigurno neću. (ako budem, jelte, u toj (ne)prilici  :Grin: )
al ja ne vjerujem i u nezdravost blitve i špinata  :Grin: 

vertex, ko joj je kriv što pita na cybermedu, ja bih npr postavila pitanje tu na rodi, i imala svo razumijevanje ovog svijeta  :Grin: 

ma, šalim se ja malo, naravno da mu je pristup skroz grub i nema razumijevanja (ovako na forumu, ne znam za uživo), i ufurao se da je dr house, i totalno se sprda s ljudima.

----------


## Deaedi

> vidite ovo:
> 
> http://www.cybermed.hr/vijesti/nema_..._kod_dojencadi
> 
> ja im jednostavno ne vjerujem


 
Kome ne vjeruješ, onima koji su obavili istraživanje ili Cybermed-u koji ga je prenio?

----------


## Deaedi

> a u svakom slučaju ta mama je u šoku i razumom možda zna da je dojenju kraj ali emocije su svejedno tu. zar ne zaslužuje malo razumijevanja?


Zašto? Jer ne može izaći na kraj sa svojim emocijama oko meni osobno, jednog skroz banalnog pitanja? OK, ja nisam dojila ni jedno od svoje dvoje djece, pa ne mogu razumijeti neke emocije oko dojenja - za mene je to samo način prehrane. Valjda i za Richtera.

----------


## apricot

> Kome ne vjeruješ, onima koji su obavili istraživanje ili Cybermed-u koji ga je prenio?


ne vjerujem da (pra)rano davanje mlijeka i oraha (da banaliziram) ne utječe na pojavu alergija u kasnijoj dobi.

----------


## Deaedi

> ne vjerujem da (pra)rano davanje mlijeka i oraha (da banaliziram) ne utječe na pojavu alergija u kasnijoj dobi.


Dakle ne vjeruješ onima koji su obavili istraživanje. Cybermed ga je samo objavio, ne stoji iza njega. Kao što je Roda objavila tekst "Posiši to..."

----------


## vertex

> Zašto? Jer ne može izaći na kraj sa svojim emocijama oko meni osobno, jednog skroz banalnog pitanja? OK, ja nisam dojila ni jedno od svoje dvoje djece, pa ne mogu razumijeti neke emocije oko dojenja - za mene je to samo način prehrane. Valjda i za Richtera.


 Pa za tebe je ok da ne znaš puno o dojenju, ali za jednog pedijatra nije.

----------


## vertex

> ne vjerujem da (pra)rano davanje mlijeka i oraha (da banaliziram) ne utječe na pojavu alergija u kasnijoj dobi.


 A vidiš, ja sam ovdje sklona vjerovati da je moguće jedno ili drugo. Mislim da su alergije još dosta neistražene i da se ne zna mehanizam nastanka, te da su ova ograničenja na prehranu samo neke metode pokušaja i pogreške.
Ok mi je da se izbjegavaju namirnice za koje se zna da su česti alergeni, čisto da se izbjegne da mala beba pati.

----------


## vertex

> vertex, ko joj je kriv što pita na cybermedu, ja bih npr postavila pitanje tu na rodi, i imala svo razumijevanje ovog svijeta


To bez daljnjega  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

pa ok, deaedi, tebi je to banalno jer je tebi dojenje samo način prehrane. a to znaš iako dojila nisi.

ok. ali liječnik bi trebao biti u stanju suosjećati s pacijentom i van osobnog iskustva. imati empatiju. postoji i nešto što se zove bedside manners. pacijent je malo više od bolesti koju treba izliječiti - kompletna osoba.


edit - pardon, tipfeler.

----------


## Deaedi

> Pa za tebe je ok da ne znaš puno o dojenju, ali za jednog pedijatra nije.


Gle, ovdje se prvenstveno radi o nekim emocijama, za koje je spočitnuto da Richter nema razumijevanja - po meni, niti ih ne treba imati. Njemu kao pedijatru treba biti na 1. mjestu zdravlje djeteta, a neke nerealne emocije kod majke.

----------


## Deaedi

> ok. ali liječnik bi trebao biti u stanju suosjećati s pacijentom i van osobnog iskustva. imati empatiju. postoji i nešto što se zove bedside manners. pacijent je malo više od bolesti koju treba izliječiti - kompletna osoba.


Richteru je pacijent dijete, a ne majka. Njen je liječnik endokrinolog.

----------


## apricot

> Dakle ne vjeruješ onima koji su obavili istraživanje. Cybermed ga je samo objavio, ne stoji iza njega. Kao što je Roda objavila tekst "Posiši to..."


ne bih ovdje ulazila u to.
rekla sam kako vjerujem da rano uvođenje dohrane, posebno nekih namirnica, utječe na razvoj alergija.

----------


## Deaedi

> rekla sam kako vjerujem da rano uvođenje dohrane, posebno nekih namirnica, utječe na razvoj alergija.


I ja u to vjerujem, ali taj moj stav nema veze sa mišljenjem o Cybermedu kao portalu.

----------


## ms. ivy

a djetetu je svejedno doji li ili ne, možda bi i prestalo da ga majka ne proganja. baš.

to ti je kao da ti na hitnoj kažu da moraš ostaviti dijete u bolnici a ti smatraš nenormalnim tražiti da ostaneš s njim. ili liječnici misle da si bolesno posesivna ako to tražiš. jer djetetu treba liječenje a ne mama.

----------


## apricot

nisam ni iznosila mišljenje o njihovu Portalu.
samo sam stavila link koji vodi do informacije na hrvatskom, a ne originalno na engleskom.
nemam problem s time.

----------


## vertex

Deaedi, i dijete ima emocije vezane za dojenje. I puno manju sposobnost racionalizacije i sagledavanja situacije (zašto dojenja više nema).

I nije osobito važno što je TEBI dojenje. Ono postoji i ima svoje značajke neovisno o tvojoj percepciji.

----------


## cvijeta73

> ne bih ovdje ulazila u to.
> rekla sam kako vjerujem da rano uvođenje dohrane, posebno nekih namirnica, utječe na razvoj alergija.


pa ne mora utjecati na razvoj alergija. ja se slažem s vertex.
što opet ne mijenja moj stav o dohrani.
jer ako beba dobro napreduje bez dohrane, a napreduju, pa čak i u periodu dužem od šest mjeseci, onda mi stvarno nema smisla dodavati jabuku obavezno u šestom mjesecu jer su istraživanja pokazala da dodavanje jabuke u šestom mjesecu utječe povoljno na razvoj mozga, banaliziram. 
to ja želim reći.
a čini mi se da se često uplićemo u takva razmišljanja.

deaedi, emocije majke nisu nerealne. jer postoje. dakle - realne su.

----------


## vertex

Realne su, ali im Deaedi ne priznaje legitimitet  :Grin: .

----------


## Danka_

Postoji nešto što se zove suočavanje s dijagnozom, i dobri liječnici su toga svjesni, jer to znatno utječe na daljnji tijek liječenja.

Kada zbog nove dijagnoze moraš značajno promijeniti životnu rutinu, onda je potrebno određeno vrijeme da stvari sjednu na svoje mjesto, koliko god se to činilo banalno gledano sa strane. Koliko god pacijent bio kooperativan, on ima emocije, i ne može ih se suzbiti banaliziranjem i ismijavanjem. Sasvim je mudro ispitivati sve opcije.

Ovo ne ide toliko Ricthera (on je jednostavno neukusan sa svojim preglumljivanjem Housea, ili što već pokušava), osvrnula sam se na primjedbu da je pitanje dojiti ili ne banalno. Možda jest, u situaciji kada imaš izbor. Kada ti kažu da si toliko bolesna da ti je to odsada zabranjeno, onda poželiš provjeriti je li to stvarno tako i postoji li način da ne moraš odjednom prestati, jer te ta mogućnost čini "manje bolesnom". Ne radi se o slabosti karaktera i pretjeranoj emocionalnosti, imho.

----------


## ina33

Adje, ajde, postoje i emocije nedojećih majki. I razum jednih i drugih. Dr. Richter mi se čini da na neke teme dobro razmišlja i slaže stvari kako treba, jer koji put te neko fakat treba izvući i prodrmati jer vidi da ne funkcioniraš tjelesno i da trebaš emocije maknut i uključit razum, jer ne može svaki put baš sve, i jare i pare. Koji put su baš dobri doktori koji "ne povlađuju" pacijentu i ne bave se previše s njegovim emocijama i unose neku čistoću u stvar. Ali, to bi trebali radit na pristojan način.

E, i s postom od danke_se slažem ful, odlična poanta. To je, vjerojatno, doktorima frustrirajuće (odčekat taj period prihvaćanja dg.), ali oni su tu zbog pacijenata, a ne vice versa.

----------


## vertex

Postoje emocije nedojećih majki oko naglog prekida dojenja s godinu dana?  :Grin:

----------


## Davor

> ...Kao što je Roda objavila tekst "Posiši to..."


 :Raspa:  pa ... ovi pišu isto to, samo se sisanje odnosi na orahe i kravlje mlijeko. Bestraga! Sav sam izvan sebe! AAARGGHHH! Nikada im to neću oprostiti, a ni nakon tri godine neću sjahati s te teme! U srce su me uboli! Krvarim! Svijet mi je stao u trenutku kad sam to pročitao! Oni su ... oni su... TILT! TILT! TILT!
 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Gle, neki od nas znaju prepoznati kada nam nešto nije u skladu sa svjetonazorom i potom idemo dalje bez previše osvrtanja. Kad neću imati pametnija posla pogledat ću tu studiju tako da znam ZAŠTO mi nije sjela.

----------


## krumpiric

majka koja doji je pod oksitocinskim utjecajem, prestanak dojenja sam po sebi može biti hormonalno uzdrmano vrijeme. Kao što normalni ljudi paze na ponašanje prema materi poslije poroda (do te mjere da se priznala PPD), i kao što se priznaje promjene u ponašanju adolescenata kao nešto što je normalno i što se podrazumijeva, tako se i na ostale hormonalne promjene treba gledati s dozom suosjećanja.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Davor[/B];1908076] pa ... ovi pišu *isto to*, samo se sisanje odnosi na orahe i kravlje mlijeko. .


 :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock: 

oće svijet danas propast, or what?

----------


## cvijeta73

ono boldano je trebalo boldati *DAVOR* prvotno napisa  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

nemojte se, molim vas, zalaufavati.
brisat ću.
do sada je tema bila fino proširena, ali neću dopustiti preveliko rastezanje granica
Richterocih i dojećih

----------


## ina33

> Postoje emocije nedojećih majki oko naglog prekida dojenja s godinu dana?


 
Postoje emocije nedojećih majki na raznorazne stavove oko dojenja, to sam mislila  :Smile: . Piece, da ne potežemo uvijek isto i nepromjenjivo - ukratko "zlo" versus "sreća", da sad ne krećemo iznova.

----------


## Tina84

> Richteru je pacijent dijete, a ne majka. Njen je liječnik endokrinolog.


Točno, ali to ne opravdava njegov način komunikacije, tj. njegov neprimjeren odgovor.
Mogao je jednostavno napisati da to nije njegovo područje i ako je žena u nedoumici savjetovati joj neka potraži drugo mišljenje drugog endokrinca. To bi bilo sasvim dovoljno od njega.
Svoje osobno mišljenje o njenim emocijama nebi smio iznositi.

Što se tiče konkretnog slučaja te žene...
Mojoj sestri je 2 mjeseca nakon poroda dijagnosticirana hipertireoza. Naravno da nije ni pomišljala na prestanak dojenja. Njena lječnica se zato potrudila i konzultirala s još nekima, pa joj propisala terapiju propiltiouracila uz koju slobodno doji. (to je i ona žena spominjala)
Danas maleni ima 7mj, još uvijek na prsima, a ona na svojoj terapiji, oboje su odlično  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

> Postoje emocije nedojećih majki na raznorazne stavove oko dojenja, to sam mislila . Piece, da ne potežemo uvijek isto i nepromjenjivo - ukratko "zlo" versus "sreća", da sad ne krećemo iznova.


 Naravno, što se prve tvrdnje tiče. A ovo drugo - uopće sebe  nevidim u tome stavu zlo vs. sreća.
Međutim, meni se čini da je ovo prilično jasan slučaj - imamo mamu koja se pokušava nositi s dijagnozom i terapijom koja uključuje nagli prestanak dojenja, te liječnika i forumašicu koje omalovažavaju njene emocije i dileme. Pa nije vrag da ja omalovažavam emocije nedojećih majki, ako kažem da je onoj koja doji nagli prekid emotivno obojena tema?
Sad, čini se, ipak potežem vječnu temu, ali ajde molim te odgovori, jer me stvarno zanima je li nešto previđam.

----------


## vertex

I zaboravila sam napisati da je i meni Dankin post odličan i vjerujem da stvari baš tako stoje.

----------


## ina33

> Sad, čini se, ipak potežem vječnu temu, ali ajde molim te odgovori, jer me stvarno zanima je li nešto previđam.


Po meni previđaš da je posao liječnika da se primarno ne bavi emocijama pacijenta, nego da hendla konkretnu osobu i njenu zdravstvenu situaciju, osim ako nisu emocije toliko tu osobu obuzele da onda treba primarno rješavat pitanja emocija (psihijatri).

Mislim, sve je emotivno obojeno... Kao da je manje emotivno obojeno suočavanje majke da joj je dijete astmatičar, primjerice... Ništa od toga nije lako i jednostavno i ja osobno ne očekujem da se liječnik lijepi na to. 

Iskreno (jer sam ja takva osoba) liječnici stila "držim za rukicu i plačem s tobom" (one koje bih ja tako percipirala) mi em nisu bili od pomoći, em me to s njihove strane opterećivalo i očekivala sam "poslovni odnos, uz poštujem ja tebe, poštuj i ti mene ništa manje". Jer takvu vrst supporta dobijam od doma, od foruma, od neke svoje niše. Njemu dolazim za to da on to sa strane pogleda i kaže što misli.

I po nekim teorijama o prenošenju loših vijesti, loše je ako se zapadne u previše suosjećanja jer onemogućuješ toj osobi da krene dalje.

E, sad - što je previše...  i koliko čekat pacijenta da prihvati sam od sebe neku dg, a kad je potreban šokovit pristup - ne znam, svi se slažemo da je malo grublji Richter u komunikaciji.

----------


## ina33

A o ovoj situaciji ja ne znam - je li svaka hipotireoza stanje koje se može jednostavno ishendlat i ovako i onako, i lijek ovaj, i onaj, a taj njen liječnik se nije potrudio jer smatra da je dojenje preko godine dana bevezeze... Ili je stvarno zaključio da je ona na rubu svojih tjelesnih snaga, fakat nemam pojma o pojmu... Da je neko pitanje neplodnosti ne bi bila tako izgubljena i znala bi je li pretjerivanje i u koju stranu. Ali, nisu sve dijagnoze kod svake osobe iste težine.

----------


## vertex

Ok, ali nisi mi odgovorila na pitanje, valjda ga nisam dobro postavila, lol.
Mene je zanimalo kako su u priču uletile emocije nedojećih majki, odnosno ne vidim da je u diskusiji bilo nečega što bi dovelo u pitanje njihovo pravo na emocije. S druge strane, Deaedi je jasno i glasno emocije osobe o kojoj razgovaramo proglaila banalnim i nerealnim. Pa sam zapravo pitala jesmo li mi ovdje u diskusiji na neki način omalovažavali emocije nedojećih, kad ih ti imaš želju braniti.

Što se tiče ovoga što pišeš, meni je to opis dviju krajnosti. Ja isto volim jasan i otvoren razgovor, i volim da mi se podastre realnost. Da treba pritom bit nepristojan i bahat, s tim se ne slažem. Također, može se uvažiti emocije pacijenta bez "plačem s tobom i držim te za ručicu". Zapravo - poštovanje je ono o čemu i ja pišem.

----------


## Cubana

> Po meni previđaš da je posao liječnika da se primarno ne bavi emocijama pacijenta, nego da hendla konkretnu osobu i njenu zdravstvenu situaciju, osim ako nisu emocije toliko tu osobu obuzele da onda treba primarno rješavat pitanja emocija (psihijatri).


Jest, vala. Ali...
Ali konkretna situacija jest hipotireoza i majka dojilja.
Živim u zabludi u kojoj je jednom endokrinologu pis ov kjek provjeriti postoji li u šumi lijekova neki koji je kompatibilan s dojenjem.

----------


## ina33

[QUOTE=vertex;1908180]Ok, ali nisi mi odgovorila na pitanje, valjda ga nisam dobro postavila, lol.
Mene je zanimalo kako su u priču uletile emocije nedojećih majki, odnosno ne vidim da je u diskusiji bilo nečega što bi dovelo u pitanje njihovo pravo na emocije. S druge strane, Deaedi je jasno i glasno emocije osobe o kojoj razgovaramo proglaila banalnim i nerealnim. Pa sam zapravo pitala jesmo li mi ovdje u diskusiji na neki način omalovažavali emocije nedojećih, kad ih ti imaš želju braniti.
QUOTE]

Ajde, o tome se dosta raspravljalo, ne želim antagonizirat forum i usijavat atmosferu jer nema nikakvog smisla, pa ću ti preko PP-a što točno mislim.

----------


## vertex

Aj dobro  :Smile: .

----------


## Danka_

> Jest, vala. Ali...
> Ali konkretna situacija jest hipotireoza i majka dojilja.
> Živim  u zabludi u kojoj je jednom endokrinologu pis ov kjek provjeriti  postoji li u šumi lijekova neki koji je kompatibilan s dojenjem.



HIPOtireoza, odnosno terapija tog stanja JEST kompatibilna s dojenjem, osim ako endokrinolog nije izričito zabranio (ali onda nije problem u terapiji, nego je sve skupa kompleksnije). Hipotireoza se liječi uzimanjem nadomjesne terapije, tj. pijenjem tiroksina, hormona kojeg inače luči zdrava štitnjača. Ja sam dojila uz tu terapiju, SVI liječnici s kojima sam bila u doticaju (endokrinolog, ginekolog koji je pratio trudnoću, neonatolog, padijatar) znali su za to, i rekli da je u redu. 

HIPERtireoza - lijekovima se supresira rad štitnjače. Ne znam jesu li raspoloživi lijekovi za hipertireozu kompatibilni s dojenjem. Neki liječnici kažu da propiltiouracil (PTU) može ići, ali ne bih ovdje ulazila u to. 

U navedenom primjeru, radilo se o HIPERtireozi.

Edit: Cubana, citiram tvoj post, ali i drugi su pisali. Znam da znaš ovo što sam napisala, samo nisi znala da se ovdje radi o hipertireozi.

----------


## ina33

Ako dobro svhaćam, odna problem ipak nije tako lako rješiv i relativno medicinski banalan, tj. je li bi dr. Bošnjak i dr. opće prakse znali na to lakonski odgovorit?

----------


## Cubana

Moj lapsus, potpomognut Ininm.  :Embarassed:  
Na PTU sam i mislila kad sam pisala post, al otišlo mi "hipo" jer je samnom u rodilištu ležala majka četvero djece, a zadnja dva je dojila pod PTU.

Edit: živa i zdrava majka i dijete su najvažniji u cijeloj priči. Ali otpiliti, a ne savjetovati mi je bez veze.

----------


## apricot

> Ako dobro svhaćam, odna problem ipak nije tako lako rješiv i relativno medicinski banalan, tj. je li bi dr. Bošnjak i dr. opće prakse znali na to lakonski odgovorit?


uopće nitko ne dovodi u pitanje treba li dvaput, triput, n-put... razmisliti oko terapije uz dojenje, nego o načinu na koji doktor banalizira problem i svodi ga na majčinu ovisnost o dojenju, patološku vezanost za dijete, blabla...
i naravno da nitko ne očekuje "lakonske odgovore", pa zdravlje je u pitanju!
nema lakonskih odgovora ni na pitanje: "smijem li jesti jagode dok dojim"?
ili si odlučio raditi takav posao ili nisi; sredine ne bi trebalo biti.

----------


## ms. ivy

koliko filozofiranja, samo da ne bi morali jasno napisati: majci koja doji jednogodišnje dijete nije prikladno reći "ajd' stara ne brij, dojenje tolikog djeteta je ionako besmisleno".

stvarno je topic otišao u kupus.

----------


## Danka_

Ma naravno da nije prikladno, zbilja, o čemu uopće raspravljamo.

----------


## Deaedi

> Po meni previđaš da je posao liječnika da se primarno ne bavi emocijama pacijenta, nego da hendla konkretnu osobu i njenu zdravstvenu situaciju, osim ako nisu emocije toliko tu osobu obuzele da onda treba primarno rješavat pitanja emocija (psihijatri).
> 
> Mislim, sve je emotivno obojeno... Kao da je manje emotivno obojeno suočavanje majke da joj je dijete astmatičar, primjerice... Ništa od toga nije lako i jednostavno i ja osobno ne očekujem da se liječnik lijepi na to. 
> 
> Iskreno (jer sam ja takva osoba) liječnici stila "držim za rukicu i plačem s tobom" (one koje bih ja tako percipirala) mi em nisu bili od pomoći, em me to s njihove strane opterećivalo i očekivala sam "poslovni odnos, uz poštujem ja tebe, poštuj i ti mene ništa manje". Jer takvu vrst supporta dobijam od doma, od foruma, od neke svoje niše. Njemu dolazim za to da on to sa strane pogleda i kaže što misli.
> 
> I po nekim teorijama o prenošenju loših vijesti, loše je ako se zapadne u previše suosjećanja jer onemogućuješ toj osobi da krene dalje.
> 
> E, sad - što je previše... i koliko čekat pacijenta da prihvati sam od sebe neku dg, a kad je potreban šokovit pristup - ne znam, svi se slažemo da je malo grublji Richter u komunikaciji.


Potpis.




> koliko filozofiranja, samo da ne bi morali jasno napisati: majci koja doji jednogodišnje dijete nije prikladno reći "ajd' stara ne brij, dojenje tolikog djeteta je ionako besmisleno".


A zašto joj nije prikladno to reći: očito ne razumije što joj njen liječnik govori na fini način, pa nekad treba i ovako formulirati. Zato je meni način komunikacija dr. Richtera skroz razumljiv - s nekim ljudima valjda moraš tako komunicirati. Svaka čast dojenju, ali ako dijete ima već 1g, ajde se pobrini sada za svoje zdravlje, i to stavi na prvo mjesto, jer dijete treba imati (zdravu) majku. I mislim da je to prioritet nad dojenjem. Osobno, ja smatram da je zdravlje majke bitnije od dojenja, između ostalog, ja sam tako postavila stvari kod svoje djece, bolje da imaju nedojeću majku, nego bolesnu i izmućenu. To je valjda egoizam.

----------


## Angelina_2

> http://www.cybermed.hr/forum/specija...gode_i_dojenje
> 
> Odvalila sam na Jagodicu Bobicu 
> 
> Sve ostalo mi je...


ja se slazem s tinom...svidja mi se nacin komunikacije i mislim da bi svi ljecnici trebali biti takvi...i istina je i ono sto on kaze, da se svak ipregled masno naplacuje nebi isli po takve savjete kakve trenutno ljudi traze od ljecnika

i da...citiram ovo jer sam vecinu ja pisala i mogu reci da mi je tad to bio problem gdje sam vjerojvala da je problem u jagodama i eto...ispostailo se d anema nikakve veze s njima...da diejte ima ad i sasvim slucajno je izbijalo bas tadi ...

----------


## Cubana

> Svaka čast dojenju, ali ako dijete ima već 1g, ajde se pobrini sada za svoje zdravlje, i to stavi na prvo mjesto, jer dijete treba imati (zdravu) majku.


Ali ovo vrijedi i za dijete od tjedan dana. Kakve onda veze ima koje je dijete dobi? Al ako postoji kompatibilan i prikladan lijek, zašto ga majka ne bi dobila pa da dijete i u školu ide?

----------


## Deaedi

> Ali ovo vrijedi i za dijete od tjedan dana. Kakve onda veze ima koje je dijete dobi? Al ako postoji kompatibilan i prikladan lijek, zašto ga majka ne bi dobila pa da dijete i u školu ide?


Već je cvijeta na to odgovorila:




> itekako mi je jasno. al odgovor "ja nisam spremna na brutalan prekid" spada u stvari u kategoriju previše se opterećujemo, ima pravo rihter, previše kompliciramo. žena ima ozbiljne zdravstvene probleme, endokrinolog joj je rekao da prestane dojiti, dijete ima godinu dana, nije novorođenče, *taman da i nađe lijek koji je komaptibilan dojenju, zdrav razum ti govori da dio tog lijeka mora doć i u mlijeko. a zašto?* koliko god to bilo neškodljivo, više je škodljivo od nemasnog ili punomasnog mlijeka. druga je stvar da se radi o bebi od nekoliko mjeseci.

----------


## ms. ivy

postoji i mogućnost odgode terapije da se dojenje ne prekida naglo, ili zamjenske terapije u tom periodu.

ne govorim za ovaj konkretni slučaj nego općenito.

ali liječnik mora imati razumijevanja za situaciju da bi krenuo tim putem, ako je moguće.

----------


## Angelina_2

> Potpis.
> 
> 
> 
> A zašto joj nije prikladno to reći: očito ne razumije što joj njen liječnik govori na fini način, pa nekad treba i ovako formulirati. Zato je meni način komunikacija dr. Richtera skroz razumljiv - s nekim ljudima valjda moraš tako komunicirati. Svaka čast dojenju, ali ako dijete ima već 1g, ajde se pobrini sada za svoje zdravlje, i to stavi na prvo mjesto, jer dijete treba imati (zdravu) majku. I mislim da je to prioritet nad dojenjem. Osobno, ja smatram da je zdravlje majke bitnije od dojenja, između ostalog, ja sam tako postavila stvari kod svoje djece, bolje da imaju nedojeću majku, nego bolesnu i izmućenu. To je valjda egoizam.


upravo to...neki ne shvacaju ili ne zele shvatiti kad se obajasnjava na lijep nacin, i takvi su u stanju isto preipitivati 10x da ne bi mozda nasili na odgovor koji im se svidja...

----------


## ina33

U stvari, ako ja dobro shvaćam... dvije forumašice koje su se dopisivale s dr. Richterom su, po protoku vremena, nekako došle na njegovo - Angelina2 i ivanaZG, ako dobro pamtim... Malo je da bi se radilo neko "pravilo"... I tko zna je li tu pripomogao ovaj "šokoviti pristup" i "išpuavanje iz njihovog tadašnjeg emotivnog stanja tj. liječnikovo zanemarivanje konkretnih emocija kao irelevantnih za njegov sud" ili protek vremena. Ali, evo, uzmite i ovo u obzir.

----------


## cvijeta73

ček, angelina, ti si jagodica bobica  :Grin:  




> .
> 
> ali liječnik mora imati razumijevanja za situaciju da bi krenuo tim putem, ako je moguće.


ja ne razumijem o čemu mi ovdje raspravljamo.
rihterovi odgovori su takvi - bahati, bezobrazni, sigurni u sebe. duhoviti. 
bilo da se radi o dojenju ili astmi ili bilo čemu. a evo, kaže mima, da je prilično čitan. valjda ga ljudi ipak cijene. 
i, da, nema neko visoko mišljenje o produženom dojenju.

meni osobno, taj pristup paše. volim banaliziranje svog problema  :Grin:  jer to znači u mojoj glavi da problem nije tako strašan ako ga se banalizira. radilo se to o bolesti ili o dojenju. ako on banalizira prestanak dojenja djeteta od godine dana, to znači da to i nije tako strašno. meni bi to došlo ko melem na ranu. uostalom, uputio ju je na endokrinologa. da njega pita. jer on nije stručan. i onda dodao svoje mišljenje o produženom dojenju  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

bi li isto mislila da banalizira ostanak roditelja uz hospitalizirano dijete, jer eto on to smatra bezveznim?

nije tu meni sporan richter kao richter niti bih ga komentirala, problematično mi je da ijedan liječnik koji se bavi djecom ima takav stav o dojenju.

----------


## Cubana

> taman da i nađe lijek koji je komaptibilan dojenju, zdrav razum ti govori da dio tog lijeka mora doć i u mlijeko. a zašto? koliko god to bilo neškodljivo, više je škodljivo od nemasnog ili punomasnog mlijeka. druga je stvar da se radi o bebi od nekoliko mjeseci.


Možda kompliciram, ali ako tako gledaš onda je količina lijeka ista, a bebica manja. I količina podoja veća. Po toj logici bi bilo bolje prestati dojiti mlađu bebu. 
Ne mislim da je problem jednostavan, ali u komunikaciji s kompetentnim liječnikom trebalo bi se lako naći rješenje. Pa bilo to i prestanak dojenja.
A Richter... ne volim bahate i nekulturne.

----------


## ina33

A propos hospitalizacije, meni je osobno najviše pasao pristup Srebrenjaka - može se ostati od 10-20 navečer, bez noćenja, osim ako si u apartmanu. Dobro mi je dolazilo to vrijeme navečer za razbistrit glavu, sredit logistiku, predahnut. Radilo se o nedojenom djetetu jasličke dobi. Možda i o tome isto i svi pacijenti ne misle isto.

----------


## ms. ivy

i kako bi se osjećala da ti je liječnik rekao da si loša majka jer ne ostaješ uz dijete, i šta ti sad imaš sređivati logistiku umjesto da sjediš uz djetetov krevet?

nije loše pogledati stvar iz drugog kuta.

----------


## ina33

> i kako bi se osjećala da ti je liječnik rekao da si loša majka jer ne ostaješ uz dijete, i šta ti sad imaš sređivati logistiku umjesto da sjediš uz djetetov krevet?
> 
> nije loše pogledati stvar iz drugog kuta.


Pa sigurno ih ima i misle. Ako bi mi rekli, ne bih ostala dužna. To sigurno misli i jako puno njih što će ovo pročitat. Ljudi uvijek misle što žele mislit - živim s tim.

----------


## cvijeta73

> bi li isto mislila da banalizira ostanak roditelja uz hospitalizirano dijete, jer eto on to smatra bezveznim?
> 
> .


pa naravno.
jer ako nije moguće ostati s djetetom (kao što sam lani morala ostaviti M preko noći u šibenskoj bolnici), meni, s mojom sklonosti drami, najbolje bi legao odgovor - ma daj, nemoj pretjerivati, šta će joj bit tih par sati po noći. niš. spavati će i ti ćeš ujutro doći. štaš se gobit na stolici uz krevet. 

a ako je ostanak moguć, onda bi me iskreno bolila briga za mišljenje jednog doktora oko ostajanja uz dijete.

ja nisam ko ina, takav pristup ima i šibenska bolnica, s time da sam ih namolila da ostanem do pola noći. i suze i suze isplakala kad sam odlazila. i svih molila da šta im smetam na toj faking stolici, u praznoj sobi. i svakakve crne scenarije u glavi slagala.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Možda kompliciram, ali ako tako gledaš onda je količina lijeka ista, a bebica manja. I količina podoja veća. Po toj logici bi bilo bolje prestati dojiti mlađu bebu. 
> .


pa jest. ima logike.
al ne znamo što bi odgovorio mami mlađe bebe  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

ali si ih molila da ostaneš, je li tako. a da nisi pitala, poslali bi te doma.

samo o tome pričamo - o pravu one mame da dobije alternativno rješenje, ako ono postoji. i da je se ne kritizira što joj takva glupost uopće pada na pamet.

----------


## ina33

> ali si ih molila da ostaneš, je li tako. a da nisi pitala, poslali bi te doma.
> 
> samo o tome pričamo - o pravu one mame da dobije alternativno rješenje, ako ono postoji. i da je se ne kritizira što joj takva glupost uopće pada na pamet.


Slažem se apsolutno. Doduše, realno naš sustav neelastičan i alternativna rješenja, ma na koju ona stranu pretezala - su najčešće takva da ih možeš dobit samo privatno, zato ljudi i idu privatno. 

Cvijeta, pretpostavljam da je ljude u šibenskoj bolnici bilo strah da se ne stropoštaš sa stolca tijekom noći pa da budu odogovorni za to.

----------


## ina33

> i suze i suze isplakala kad sam odlazila.


U stvari, moram se ispravit - ovako je i meni bilo prvi put, na nepoznatu dg, preko noći, najviše me smirila sestra jedna koja mi je rekla kako to sve ide i umirila me oko kontakata i razgovora s dr-a, a panika je nastala jer su dr-ovi samnom nejasno komunicirali (što joj je uopće, tj. na što sumnjaju).

Ali, drugi put, kad se boravak protegao na 2 tjedna, odgovaralo mi je ovo da smo preko noći doma.

----------


## martinaP

> zato što je endokrinologu važnije da liječi primarnu bolest i ne obazire se na dojenje
> jer, nije rijedak slučaj da endokrinolozi zabrane dojenje, a onda ispadne da ipak postoji kompatibilan lijek, samo se nekome nije činilo važnim da ga pronađe


Ne samo endokrinologa, nego liječnika općenito ( i opća praksa i pedijatri). Realno, maleni broj lijekova traži prekid dojenja. A opet, liječnicima je (čini mi se) lakše zabraniti dojenje nego reći "ne znam" i provjeriti kod liječnika koji zna.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ne samo endokrinologa, nego liječnika općenito ( i opća praksa i pedijatri). Realno, maleni broj lijekova traži prekid dojenja. A opet, liječnicima je (čini mi se) lakše zabraniti dojenje nego reći "ne znam" i provjeriti kod liječnika koji zna.


Ne bi se složila da je lakše...

Zamisli koji je rizik da dozvoli dojenje ako nije 100% siguran da bebi lijek koji se izluci u mlijeko ne moze naskoditi.

----------


## sajkomum

> Nije, nego upravo obratno


slazem se i upravo ga obozavam.... al bi vjerovatno isto preslagivala nekoliko puta pitanje da ne piknem kako Marija kaze u akupunkturnu tocku... lol... al da je duhovit i osvjezavajuce iskren, je!!!!

----------


## Davor

Baš

----------


## pikula

poanta je da postoje liječnici koji su pedijatri &quot;opće prakse&quot; i specialisti sa pet subspecijalizacija i čovjek bi očekivao da nekog Đikića ne ideš pitat da ti izračuna kosinus  ili mu pričat markove konake o svojem shvaćanju fizike na osnovu dokumentarca na htv-u, a to što  je kod nas svatko dr.znanosti je tipično nasljeđe komunizma , a njbolje je ako mu možeš reći "ti" i poslati ga u neku stvar, a on se usavršava i uči već30 godina-uravnilovka.

----------

